# The AC Writing Contest [3 Days Left!]



## Blues (Aug 30, 2013)

*The AC Writing Contest [CLOSED!]*

Hello everyone! The judging has come to a close, and I am proud to announce the winners!

_First off, we have our Honorable Mention. The award for Honorable Mention goes to...._

*Link32, for "The Story of Stitches"!*
-I personally loved this story. I enjoyed how it took the form of some sort of legend. The ideas were great, and while it did not receive votes for first or second, it was the recipient of the most votes for Honorable Mention.

_Next, we have our second-place winner. Our second-place award goes to...._

*ChibiSylph's "Petals in the Snow"!*
-The premise of this story is as old as time, but that doesn't make it any less enjoyable. I thought the back-story for this was great, and I'll quote it here. Actually, I deleted the message, but the idea was that ChibiSylph wasn't sure whether to have O'Hare in her town or to keep Curt. This story helped her decide. This was where we hit a snag; two stories received the same number of votes for second place. In our tie-breaker vote, they still received the same number. I called in a secret guest judge, and their vote put "Petals in the Snow" into second place.

_Finally, the moment you've all been waiting for. Our first-place award, with all its fame, fortune, glory, and villager reservation, goes to...._

*in-a-pickle's "The Colony"!*
-Before in-a-pickle entered, I didn't think Animal Crossing suited itself well to a dystopian view. Boy, was I wrong! in-a-pickle crafted an incredibly believable world, one with answers for why only a few humans live in a town, along with other ideas. I would love to see a full-length novel about this; unfortunately, Animal Crossing is copyrighted. I don't think I'll be seeing one anytime soon.



And that's the end! Thank you to everyone who entered! I absolutely loved reading each and every entry. I wish I could give you each an award, but I can't. Just know that you are all winners to me. By entering this contest, you have enriched your writing abilities. I believe that _that_ is a better prize (though if you asked me if I had entered, I'd probably say otherwise). I hope to see you all again sometime!



Also, a note to first and second: I have learned that, unfortunately, the gold and silver trophy icons will not be able to be prizes. As such, Kaiaa will be providing an alternative prize: First place will receive a Wii/3DS code, and second place will receive a poem written by me! Sorry about this! First place, I'll talk to you about everything.
-----
*Prizes*
-First Place: 100 forum bells, a random DLC item, a Wii/3DS Club Nintendo code, and a reservation on a villager of your choice
-Second Place: 75 forum bells, a poem written by me, and a random DLC item
-Honorable Mention: 50 forum bells and a random DLC item

Good luck to all who want to enter!

*Stories So Far*



Spoiler: BellBringerGreen's "The Life of Folsense" (Finished!)






Spoiler: Episode One



I held back the urge to vomit as the train slowed down to a halt. The annoying speech Rover gave was over. It may be because he flinched with he saw me gag.

[Welcome to Folsense.]


Spoiler: Listen With This Chapter










I walked out and the first thing I saw was a yellow dog with a green vest. Her name was Isabelle. "Umm, hello! I'm here for-"

Isabelle was really excited for some reason. "your mayoral duties, we know! We're all so happy to see you! Everyone, say welcome to James!"

There was a horse who looked like a zebra. Her name was Savannah. "Ooh, you're our new mayor! Congratulations!"

"Actually, I'm not your new mayor?"

Isabelle laughed with sheepishness. "Well, of course you are!"

I think it was already obvious that I wasn't the mayor here, but I decided to go along with it. It was only June 9 and it was only two months after April Fools, right?

When we got to the town hall, I was scared. I never knew we had to go there so when I was going in, I tried going back out. However, Isabelle just pushed along. "OK, with all of that paperwork over, all you need is a new home. You should see Nook at the exit, I think."

I walked out and sure enough, a racoon tanooki thing was outside. "Hello! You must be the new mayor. Well, I'll follow along while you go walk around to see a house you would like. 

As we were walking, it was a bit creepy with him following me. But I found a nice cozy spot near the river.

"Oh, this is a spot for fishing fans! So the cost is... umm... I can't really calculate it now but visit me later!" Nook started to walk away when I noticed I didn't even have somewhere to sleep. So he fixed up a tent for me to sleep in. We waved to each other and I ran back to Town Hall. 

"Great! You are officially a new bound resident of Folsense! Tomorrow, I'll teach you a bit more about the basics."

As I left the town hall, I was so happy! Starting today, I'm now the mayor of Folsense!


Spoiler: CREDITS



Author: BellBringerGreen
Music: From "The Disappearance of Haruhi Suzumiya" No rights reserved, all soundtracks belong to their respective owners.​








Spoiler: Episode Two



Savannah and I were in an interesting conversation. However, it was weird because she was talking about this Diabolical Orange... or something like that. 
"It'll be about you and Teddy with the villain of a Diabolical Orange! Wouldn't that be really cool?" Teddy is a jock and he is really crazy about it. But I walked past Teddy and he ran over to me.
"Hey, James! Don't you think it would be cool if there was a stadium light in town? That would be pretty cool, right? I'll register it with Isabelle about it."
Yeah, he's really crazy. Anyway, I walked past Savannah and she ran towards me.


Spoiler: Listen Until Scene is Over










"Sigh.... Blanche doesn't really like me anymore..."
If you're asking, Blanche is this ostrich. I personally find her nice but she's pretty snooty.
"Why?"
"She says I'm too immature to own friends... You're my friend, right?"
"Of course I am!"
"Thanks! I'll boss her around! Nah, I'm just kidding. I always visit her and we talk over coffee and cookies."
Then there was an awkward silence.
"What I'm really sad about is about Blanche herself. You see, she had thoughts about moving because Teddy hurt her feelings. You should go over to Blanche quick!"
I ran over to Blanche's house. She was sulking around in there.
"Listen Blanche. Teddy may be a crazy freak but that doesn't mean you have to move. Everyone, including Teddy, likes you! If someone teases you, it means that"
"I know, I know, they like you as a friend. Anyway I got over that minutes ago. Who told you, Savannah? The real point is, I feel like I should go experience more places. Should I?"
"Honestly, I think you should make more memories of Folsense. It's a wonderful town and I promise I'll make it up to you expectations. Deal?"
"Deal!"
After that was taken care of, I was proud of my third day of Folsense as mayor! However, soon after, something really bad happened. On the fifth day.


Spoiler: Credits



Author: BellBringerGreen
Soundtrack: From "The Disappearance of Haruhi Suzumiya." No rights reserved, all works belong to their respective owners.​





Spoiler: FROM THE AUTHOR



Hey judges! This is Part One of my entry for your contest. I hope you enjoy it! The soundtracks may be cheesy but I enjoyed writing the first part! Also, the second part will come either late today (as of August 31st) or tomorrow. Thanks for your patience!








Spoiler: Episode Three



It was only coincidence that that animal was no longer here. It was only a matter of time before everything would be over.

_Savannah was going to move out._

With no matter of time I quickly ran to the train station where I saw Savannah lugging her luggage into the train. Gasping for breath, I ask,

"Why are you moving so suddenly?"

"I wanted to leave early so you wouldn't be mad or sad, sorry!"

"But why exactly?"

"I want to experience new places, James! I really love this town but something tells me you haven't been doing a good job."

"What? What do you mean?"

"Didn't you see? I thought Isabelle lectured you about cutting down the town tree. I guess not."

It struck me. Isabelle probably cut it down instead of me. But something tells me this was the average fan fiction ending.

"Umm, no. I'll be waiting near the train station entrance and I'll wait until you find out who cut down the tree. That tree is really important to me!"

In no doubt did I ever run so fast to the town hall. I was gasping so hard I took a short break at the watering fountain.

"Isabelle!" She quickly turned around but I noticed something strange.

She was pacing a lot in very deep thought.

"I-it's over... This town is a mess!"

Umm... That was rude. "Did you cut the town tree?"

"Of course not! However, someone did. Plus, Savannah's moving out because of it... Oh I'll write a note so you can give it to her."

Her hands trembling, she jotted down on a piece of paper. She handed it to me like a baby would. I ran back to Savannah and gave her the note.

"Oh, so you nor Isabelle cut down the tree? I guess I'll start unpacking... But what are you going to do about the town tree?"

"I don't know yet."  I honestly didn't know what to do. "There is one thing we could do."

In a matter of time I got the whole town to make a plan to figure out who was the culprit. One of those villagers was the tree cutter... It could even be someone else.

As a town of one, we helped each other.



Spoiler: CREDITS



Writer: James​








Spoiler: Episode Four



Isabelle and I helped give out walkie-talkies so we could communicate during our plan. 
I knew deeply that all of the villagers would never do something this bad.
And I also knew that Isabelle thought so too.

We had Blanche hid behind a tree so she could spy on the town tree, and we had Teddy spy on the other side of the town tree. We also had Copper guard the entrance to Main Street. However, the best part was having the whole town help with a trap for the culprit. 

Copper came into chat. "We have a slight problem regarding mindless deep breaths due to tiredness." Pretty sure he meant yawning but whatever. "I felt like someone passed by when my eyes were closed. I only saw the back of an animal. Unfortunately this happened quite a bit, I'm sorry."

"It's OK, we have Blanche and Teddy covering the town tree so just keep your eyes peeled for more."

It was only in 5 minutes would we see who the culprit was.

Blanche came into the chat. "I think I see something.. It's getting closer to the trap!" Teddy also came in. "Quick, come into the plaza!"

I forwarded it to everyone and we came dashing to the town tree. It was a big surprise.

It was... It was...

A dream?

"Mayor, wake up! You're drooling on the table!"

"What?"

I yawned and looked around. I was in the town hall. Just a while ago we were going to figure out the culprit...

"I don't know why you're sleeping, but anyway you should go visit Savannah. Her birthday is today."

I waved bye and walked to Savannah's house. Blanche and Sprinkle were happily chatting as well. I didn't see any external signs of her moving or anything...

"Hey James! Whoa... You looked like someone cut down a chunk of the town tree!"

Considering.

"Have a slice of cake!" Minutes later her house was packed with the whole town.

For some reason I felt like Folsense was finally a town as one.

THE END


Spoiler: MESSAGE FROM THE AUTHOR



This has been a wonderful journey to write! Also, read the epilogue coming shortly.








Spoiler: Epilogue Chapter



It has been about a year ever since that day. All the animals are doing fine. Here are a few stories that I remember.


Spoiler: Digby's Umbrella



Digby walked in to visit her sister in the town hall.
"Oh, hello Digby! What did you want?"
"I kind of want... Um..."
"Yes?"
"If it's not much, I would love an umbrella o-or a chair to sit on when I'm waiting for visitors?
"I'm sorry big brother, there isn't enough funds to support an umbrella. However, we have enough for an outdoor chair. Would you like one?"
"Yes please!"
"OK, we'll have a chair by tomorrow."
Digby walked out the town hall wondering how they could afford a chair and not an umbrella.





Spoiler: Preparing for Sports Day



Teddy was in his home stretching for Sports Day. "I can't wait to bounce those small baseballs and hit those orange balls with those bats they talk about!"
I wanted to correct both of his errors but I decided not to.
"And have you seen those weird brown balls with those stitch things? I'm a jock so I'd love to do those touchdowns and stuff!"
"I'm glad to see you're excited about Sports Day."
"I'm sorry, can we chat later? I need to exercise in peace."
I left knowing what he was putting himself into.





Spoiler: The Town Tree



When it got big enough, I sat down on the bricks of the town tree. As I closed my eyes, I remembered all the memories I had with all my villagers. I remember all those silly purchases I made at Re-Tail. 
It was the best feeling.


THE END








Spoiler:  Link32's "The Story of Stitches"



Long ago, about 2005 to be exact, a toymaker was hard at work bringing his latest creation to life. The night wind howled through the open window above his desk. This wasn't his first night on the job. He enjoyed putting smiles on children's faces, and if that meant staying up all night, well then so be it. He was an elderly man, who recommended by his docter, learned to sew to help battle the arthritis. It was something he enjoyed doing, and he wasnt afraid to commit most of his free time to it. Ever since the passing of his wife, he found little things that took his mind of the dramatic final days, but this did. 

  As he sewed on the final stitch of his new toy he was filled with delight! He placed his stuffed masterpiece on his desk and took a step back. In an instance he knew he had made something the children would love. The mish-mash of colours, the x-shaped eyes, and the shirt, covered in stars of all colours. He was a teddy bear that would fit perfectly in a child's room. The elderly man took some steps around the room all while staring at the plush bear cub. It seemed that from any angle he looked at it from, the bear cub was always staring and smiling at him. His face let way to a grin. A He reached out and grasped it's stomach with his shaky hands. "Now what am I to call you", he mumbled. He examined the cub once again in the palm of his hand. Noticing small but intricate stitches along the colour's edges. He then knew what he was to call it. He grabbed the cub and a small piece of cardboard and headed out into the store. He sat the cub down on a table and grabbed a pen and his piece of cardboard. He took the pen, and with his wobbly hands wrote down on the cardboard "Stitches".

 The next day the old man climbed down from his apartment above the toy store, and opened the doors for the piles of kids waiting outside. They flooded in with smiles on their faces. The girls hurrying the dolls and hand carved dollhouses. The boys rushing toward the wooden toy cars. Children went home happily with new toys in hand,But there was only one lonely toy that seemed to draw no attention from the children. Stitches. Another busy day was had at the toy store, but for the first time the old man wasn't happy at the end of the day. For nobody wanted the toy he worked so hard on, no one seemed to pay attention to smiling stitched face, the happy bear cub was left alone. The old man looked down at the cub and sighed. "Well I guess you'll just have to stay here a little longer". He left the bear cub where he was and then hobbled up the stairs to his apartment.

  And so the month's rolled by, but still Stitches remained displayed in the front of the store for all the children to see. Children each day passed by it, not giving the stuffed toy so much as a second glance. As time continued on, the old man became very ill. He could no longer run the toy store because he was too weak and nimble to create new toys. Sad and weary he spent the days in his apartment alone struggling to walk about. Eventually his only son moved into the apartment to help take care of him in his time of need. After another few weeks he was brought to the hospital, where he passed away. He passed on without seeing a child walk away, happily carrying his favourite creation. But it was only a month after his passing that the son realized that in his father's will, he had left him the toy store along with the apartment above it.

  The son and his wife along with their little boy moved into the apartment and re-opened the toy store. The continued giving out toys and sharing smiles. However on the first day the family moved in, the boy found something he couldn't take his eyes off of. He grabbed the stuffed toy and hugged it. Stitches had found a home.





Spoiler:  Gamergirladvance's "Sea Amnesia"



"STOP THE BOAT!" Screeched Marshal as he turned a rather unpleasant shade of green. His screaming proved futile as the little boat waded its way even further from Acorns! "Oh butt'n it ye wee landlubber, ye shouldn't have come if ye were planning to decorate the briny deep with ye breakfast!" Gulliver snapped. Marshal sank down in his seat whining, he arrived at the feet of Cookie, who proceeded to kick him away rudely.

Gulliver shook his head, clearly not amused and reluctantly turned the board around trying to ignore the moaning of Fang, Molly, and Gwen. "I don't WANT to return yet!" Groaned the pudgy purple penguin, this sea salt is doing wondrous things to my face! Who cares if that drama queen has a weak stomach we're all fine aren't we!" As muffled agreement rose from the inside of the boat, Alice, the mayor of Acorns spoke quickly to avoid the possible outbreak of a scrap!

"Mr Gulliver sir" she called, raising her voice so she could be heard. "How did you end up on the shore of our town in the first place?" Gulliver froze for a few moments, it was clear he was thinking immensely hard. "Well," he croaked after what seemed like an eternity. "I can only remember bits and pieces... But I think.... I was in fact punished for a bout of hearty wrongdoings...." Everybody was silent now, even Marshal had stopped cursing under his breath.

Gulliver continued. "I wasn't... The cleanest pirate in the world...." Gulliver said slowly. Cookies ears pricked up. "Well I have some soap at my house if you wanna borrow it!" she told him. "Not that kinda clean ye bird brain!" He snapped. "I mean the way I operated wasn't always by the book, I guess ye could call me a scaly wag! But I was punished like I said earlier! One fateful day I fell off the side of me ship! I called and hollered but no soul came to me aid! Then, all of a sudden the maiden of the sea arose in front of me eyes! She told me I was a scoundrel a horrible gull, that I should be punished for me foolhardy and reckless ways! So... The Maiden put a curse upon me! She cursed me with the illness of Sea Amnesia.... Which means I will forget anyone I have met or anything I have done if I'm around the sea!" He glanced around at the shocked and perplexed expressions of his passengers."Now I knows what ye may be thinking, but I be taking a risk! Nothing has happened to me wee old brain yet and I have a feeling that nothing ever will!"

As Alice clambered off the boat, followed by Fang who carried a limp Marshal in his paws, she couldn't seem to comprehend what she had been told. Gulliver? A sea criminal? "No" She told her self. "It was just a little sea story made up to stop the fight that was about to break out!" That was it..... That HAD to be it.....

The next morning Cookie and Alice strolled down to the beach to meat Gulliver, the brought a basket of perfect apples that they could share together. They spotted him almost immediately, dancing and prancing around in the sand rather oddly. "Hey!" Called Cookie. "Lovely day ain't it!" To the surprise of Alice and Cookie, as they approached Gulliver, the snowy white seagull dropped into a courteous bow. "Ah yes, hello! he chirped. "Who are you two lovely ladies and would you be so kind to tell me, where in the world I am?



See more entries on post 63, or HERE.

More entries HERE.

Another entry! HERE!

HERE

*We are currently working out how to judge the contest.*


----------



## Pandoria (Aug 30, 2013)

What specifically about animal crossing would we be writing? I'd love to help


----------



## Blues (Aug 30, 2013)

Onigiri! said:


> What specifically about animal crossing would we be writing? I'd love to help



Just fiction. I would greatly appreciate help, though!


----------



## Pandoria (Aug 30, 2013)

Ooh, i love writing fiction! I've actually written part of a animal crossing fanfiction before~ And written a couple chapters of a Hetalia /Animal crossing crossover 

Would you rather have me help than participate?  I don't mind ^_^


----------



## Blues (Aug 30, 2013)

Blues said:


> Just fiction. I would greatly appreciate help, though!



Or non-fiction too, I guess. Any writing, really! Maybe different categories...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Onigiri! said:


> Ooh, i love writing fiction! I've actually written part of a animal crossing fanfiction before~ And written a couple chapters of a Hetalia /Animal crossing crossover
> 
> Would you rather have me help than participate?  I don't mind ^_^



At the moment, who knows? If we get enough people, I'd love help. If we don't... Go ahead and participate!

You were the one who took over windfall's thread with me, right?


----------



## Pandoria (Aug 31, 2013)

Yes, hello fellow Sherlockian xD 

I'd love to help!


----------



## Touko (Aug 31, 2013)

Well this looks interesting :x Is it too late to help judge? XD


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Aug 31, 2013)

I'd be a judge 
Im no good at writing, but I like reading stories xD


----------



## Kaiaa (Aug 31, 2013)

Hey guys, I'm the Guild Leader of the Writers' Guild. Right now this contest is on hold until I find out some information from Jeremy about whether we should go ahead and do a contest or wait until November *IF* he plans to do another round of forum contests.

I hope you can be patient ^^ I promise I'm not trying to ruin the fun! If he decides not to do another round of forum contests, I will remake this contest for Blues and provide prizes.


----------



## Celestefey (Aug 31, 2013)

Oooh yes I would be interested in entering if the competition does go ahead!


----------



## Blues (Aug 31, 2013)

Well, we (more specifically, Kaiaa), will let you all know what's going on when we (once again, Kaiaa) know.


----------



## Kaiaa (Aug 31, 2013)

Just to clarify, we WILL be doing a Writers' Guild Story contest in November! However, you are more than welcome to go along with this contest  So now it's up to you, Blues, whether to wait until November or go ahead and make a contest today/this week!


----------



## Blues (Aug 31, 2013)

So, like Kaiaa posted, we'll be having the big contest in November. But, since I'm partial to writing, I'd like to keep this contest going, but tone down everything. So, look at the updated original post!


----------



## Kaiaa (Aug 31, 2013)

It looks good Blues, let me know when you have winners at the end of September and I will ask one of the moderators to give out the trophy icons  Also, I would like to mention that the redeemable code for first place will have to be for people who live in the Nintendo of America district. I don't know what we could do for those who live outside the NOA district but donations are welcome!


----------



## Blues (Aug 31, 2013)

Kaiaa said:


> It looks good Blues, let me know when you have winners at the end of September and I will ask one of the moderators to give out the trophy icons  Also, I would like to mention that the redeemable code for first place will have to be for people who live in the Nintendo of America district. I don't know what we could do for those who live outside the NOA district but donations are welcome!



I actually toned down the prizes so this didn't eclipse our November contest. But I'll definitely let you know about the winners for icons!


----------



## Luckymiltank (Aug 31, 2013)

Is it okay if I participate? I needed an excuse to get back to writing stories like I used to..


----------



## Blues (Aug 31, 2013)

Luckymiltank said:


> Is it okay if I participate? I needed an excuse to get back to writing stories like I used to..



Of course it is! I'd be ecstatic to have you join! (Okay, I'd be ecstatic to have _anyone_ join, so hey, cut me some slack). Deadline is September 30th!


----------



## Luckymiltank (Aug 31, 2013)

Of course! I'll do my best! So, it has to be a short story, how short are we talking? Can it have chapters? And does it have to have any specific theme besides having the world of Animal Crossing?


----------



## Blues (Aug 31, 2013)

Luckymiltank said:


> Of course! I'll do my best! So, it has to be a short story, how short are we talking? Can it have chapters? And does it have to have any specific theme besides having the world of Animal Crossing?



No specific theme, nothing over a PG rating, no fewer than 500 words. I suppose chapters would work, but if we can keep to one-shots that would be great. (Less work for me and the other judges).


----------



## Dandie (Aug 31, 2013)

I'll participate!


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 31, 2013)

I would actually prefer chapters as I can't really tell a good story with one shotters.
But I'll participate with chapters anyway!


----------



## Blues (Aug 31, 2013)

Melody said:


> I'll participate!



Awesome!

- - - Post Merge - - -



BellBringerGreen said:


> I would actually prefer chapters as I can't really tell a good story with one shotters.
> But I'll participate with chapters anyway!



You can have chapters, as long as it's not too long! If I can read it in a day or two, it's good.


----------



## Jake (Sep 6, 2013)

bbg ur story is so cute hahahaha pls right more i enjoyed it and will read more cos it is good ))

u hav inspired me 2 enter the contest 4 myself!!!1


----------



## Elijo (Sep 6, 2013)

I may join, it's been a while since I've written a short story in my own time. This will be difficult though since I like my stories to have violence and cursing. But since this is going to be based on New Leaf I'll make it dramatic. It would be better with drama than horror/action anyways. 

(While typing this I just thought of a rough storyline. That's what I get for writing and listening to inspirational music.)


----------



## Blues (Sep 6, 2013)

Kuma said:


> I may join, it's been a while since I've written a short story in my own time. This will be difficult though since I like my stories to have violence and cursing. But since this is going to be based on New Leaf I'll make it dramatic. It would be better with drama than horror/action anyways.
> 
> (While typing this I just thought of a rough storyline. That's what I get for writing and listening to inspirational music.)



I personally would prefer to judge stories with no cursing and violence, so this is awesome! Welcome to the contest!

Jake, welcome to you, as well!


----------



## Luckymiltank (Sep 6, 2013)

Blues! I'm so sorry for this, but I have to withdraw from the contest! I'll be highly busy with college and work and won't have time to come up with a story that would /actually/ make sense. Forgive me. ;A;


----------



## Blues (Sep 6, 2013)

Luckymiltank said:


> Blues! I'm so sorry for this, but I have to withdraw from the contest! I'll be highly busy with college and work and won't have time to come up with a story that would /actually/ make sense. Forgive me. ;A;



That's fine! I will admit, I am sad to have you drop out, but real life is more important than this. Good luck with everything, and maybe you can enter a later contest!


----------



## StarMayor (Sep 7, 2013)

This looks like a fun thing to do. I think I might join; I've got a basic idea of what I want to write about and it's just putting pen to paper (or in my case, fingers to keys.) I just have to hope I get it written in time.


----------



## Blues (Sep 7, 2013)

StarMayor said:


> This looks like a fun thing to do. I think I might join; I've got a basic idea of what I want to write about and it's just putting pen to paper (or in my case, fingers to keys.) I just have to hope I get it written in time.



Well, you never know unless you try! Welcome aboard!


----------



## Blues (Sep 10, 2013)

Hey everyone! There's only 20 days left until the deadline!


----------



## Dandie (Sep 10, 2013)

:O

I haven't even started. XD
School has been eating my brain.


----------



## Blues (Sep 10, 2013)

Melody said:


> :O
> 
> I haven't even started. XD
> School has been eating my brain.



Tell me about it...


----------



## Dandie (Sep 10, 2013)

And school only started a few days ago for me.

My math teacher is the first one to give us actual homework. XD


----------



## Blues (Sep 10, 2013)

Melody said:


> And school only started a few days ago for me.
> 
> My math teacher is the first one to give us actual homework. XD



Ugh.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 10, 2013)

Melody said:


> And school only started a few days ago for me.
> 
> My math teacher is the first one to give us actual homework. XD



We got homework on the first day back (not to mention we got homework to do over the summer), I'm swamped with it already...
As a matter of fact I'm doing some now I HATE YOU ALGEBRA xD

I'm looking forward to this contest ending so I can sit and read a bunch of stuff that ISN'T homework


----------



## Dandie (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm a really fast writer.

I'll probably start writing tomorrow.


----------



## Blues (Sep 10, 2013)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> We got homework on the first day back (not to mention we got homework to do over the summer), I'm swamped with it already...
> As a matter of fact I'm doing some now I HATE YOU ALGEBRA xD
> 
> I'm looking forward to this contest ending so I can sit and read a bunch of stuff that ISN'T homework



Haha, awesome! You should see if this can count as school work. I'm counting it as some of mine. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Melody said:


> I'm a really fast writer.
> 
> I'll probably start writing tomorrow.



Awesome! Looking forward to the entry!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Algebra II and Chemistry are being jerks. Stupid stoichiometry...


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 10, 2013)

Blues said:


> Haha, awesome! You should see if this can count as school work. I'm counting it as some of mine



I have a really horrible english teacher, she probably wouldnt let me use this as homework. Unless someone writes a story about a Seamus Heaney poem... xD


----------



## Blues (Sep 10, 2013)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> I have a really horrible english teacher, she probably wouldnt let me use this as homework. Unless someone writes a story about a Seamus Heaney poem... xD



...I have never even _heard_ of him. Is he British?


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 10, 2013)

Blues said:


> ...I have never even _heard_ of him. Is he British?



Um.. I think so


----------



## Blues (Sep 10, 2013)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> Um.. I think so



Hmmm...

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ah, Irish.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I feel sorry for you. You have my wishes for luck!


----------



## Cat_fish (Sep 10, 2013)

I enjoy writing quite a lot! This is definitely an interesting challenge. If you wouldn't mind a semi-last minute entry I'd love to take part or judge if that's what you need. :]


----------



## Blues (Sep 10, 2013)

Cat_fish said:


> I enjoy writing quite a lot! This is definitely an interesting challenge. If you wouldn't mind a semi-last minute entry I'd love to take part or judge if that's what you need. :]



I'd love to have you participate! I've already got two fellow judges, so writers are what we need! Welcome aboard!


----------



## Cloud Arcanine (Sep 14, 2013)

I think I'll enter too! I love writing


----------



## in-a-pickle (Sep 14, 2013)

I'd love to enter! I already spinning some ideas in my head, so putting them in writing would be fun c:


----------



## Blues (Sep 14, 2013)

in-a-pickle said:


> I'd love to enter! I already spinning some ideas in my head, so putting them in writing would be fun c:



Awesome! Welcome to the contest! You too, Gamergirladvance!


----------



## Silversea (Sep 14, 2013)

Entered c:. 

A little miffed at a grammar mistake I made and forgot to change in the start but oh well.


----------



## Blues (Sep 14, 2013)

Silversea said:


> Entered c:.
> 
> A little miffed at a grammar mistake I made and forgot to change in the start but oh well.



Welcome! If you want, you could resend the first part before I post it.


----------



## Bowie (Sep 14, 2013)

I'd love to participate in this contest! I'd like to think that I'm an exceptionally good writer, as I've had a lot of experience with writing in past. I might have some trouble with the limitation of how long the story can be, because I usually find myself leaving cliffhangers everywhere, but I'm sure that I'd be able to overcome that habit.


----------



## Blues (Sep 14, 2013)

Bowie said:


> I'd love to participate in this contest! I'd like to think that I'm an exceptionally good writer, as I've had a lot of experience with writing in past. I might have some trouble with the limitation of how long the story can be, because I usually find myself leaving cliffhangers everywhere, but I'm sure that I'd be able to overcome that habit.



Well, feel free to join in! As long as it's 500 words or more, it's fine lengthwise.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 14, 2013)

If there were more judge spaces open, I'd be a judge. But since my writing is really odd, I'll just lurk the thread. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Bowie (Sep 14, 2013)

Blues said:


> Well, feel free to join in! As long as it's 500 words or more, it's fine lengthwise.



Oh, I apologise. I misunderstood what you said. I assumed you weren't allowing submissions as long as that.


----------



## Blues (Sep 14, 2013)

Bowie said:


> Oh, I apologise. I misunderstood what you said. I assumed you weren't allowing submissions as long as that.



Nope! We just want a five hundred word minimum.

- - - Post Merge - - -

We have a new judge! Welcome, Kippla!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 14, 2013)

Glad to be a judge!


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 14, 2013)

Aww I wanted to be a judge  You said you weren't accepting judges so I assumed so 

But I also want to deepen my writing skills as a reader and writer so I loved finishing my story. I'm going to enter in the next official Writing Contest since I am working on a new fiction Afterlife.

Thank you for offering this wonderful experience!


----------



## Blues (Sep 14, 2013)

BellBringerGreen said:


> Aww I wanted to be a judge  You said you weren't accepting judges so I assumed so
> 
> But I also want to deepen my writing skills as a reader and writer so I loved finishing my story. I'm going to enter in the next official Writing Contest since I am working on a new fiction Afterlife.
> 
> Thank you for offering this wonderful experience!



No problem!

I wasn't having any other judges, but nobody specifically said they wanted to judge until Kippla did, and I don't like leaving people out. But now you've written a story!


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 14, 2013)

Oh, OK.
Can't wait to see the results! I am also waiting for a writers contest that's a freewrite...


----------



## Blues (Sep 14, 2013)

BellBringerGreen said:


> Oh, OK.
> Can't wait to see the results! I am also waiting for a writers contest that's a freewrite...



There _might_ be one like that later... I'm afraid I can't say for certain, neither can I divulge any details.


----------



## Big Forum User (Sep 15, 2013)

ENTERED!
Hopecit, a ship of hopper and bendecit
that's the title


----------



## Silversea (Sep 15, 2013)

Will the stories also be judged on whether they "end"?

For example, if you took a chapter out of a story it wouldn't be considered the end since there is more writing to come after it i.e. it isn't truly a short story.

Just curious.


----------



## Blues (Sep 16, 2013)

Silversea said:


> Will the stories also be judged on whether they "end"?
> 
> For example, if you took a chapter out of a story it wouldn't be considered the end since there is more writing to come after it i.e. it isn't truly a short story.
> 
> Just curious.



Mmm... Not sure. I'd have to read it to decide.


----------



## artystdream (Sep 17, 2013)

Entered! Here's hoping I do well.


----------



## Blues (Sep 17, 2013)

*More Entries!*



Spoiler: artystdream's "Life of the Party"



“Hey Beau,” Bruce started, the annoyance evident in his voice. “Isn’t that your twenty-second apple in only an hour?”
Beau took one last bite before he tossed the core into a nearby trash. “I dunno. Was it?” He laughed and Bruce sighed.
“You’re far too easy going you know that? You’re on your way to getting all fat and pudgy.” 
“Pudgy? That sounds like a type of pudding,” Beau said, licking his lips in thought. 
“There’s no sense in talking to you is there?” Bruce asked, though he knew to this question he wouldn’t get an answer.
“Hey, Bruce. Hi Beau,” Skye waved to them both as she made her way over. “How are you guys?”
“Peachy,” Bruce muttered.
“Peach? I haven’t had one since my mom sent me some in a letter. I wish we had a peach tree in Rhyme,” Beau said, with sadness etched in his voice.
“Didn’t Poet plant a peach tree here?” Skye asked to which Beau perked up.
“She did? Oh yeah! Over by her house I think. I stopped going over there since I could never find my way back home.” He laughed and Bruce sighed. 
“How can anyone put up with this guy?” He muttered and Skye giggled. 
“Well, guys I came over here because Ankha is having some sort of party at her house. I think it’s to crown herself as queen.”
“This happens every week.” Bruce said, rolling his eyes.
“Yeah, and she always has the best foods.” Beau agreed, going on another food daydream.
As the trio made their way over to Ankha’s house they questioned the theme of the week for this particular crowning. It was basically Ankha’s way of showing the villagers just who it was that ruled over Rhyme. Sure Poet may be the major, but she was a Queen in her other village and a queen she would be in Rhyme. Nobody argued. It was just Ankha being Ankha after all. And as Beau said, she did supply them with food.
“Pirate theme?” Bruce asked.
“That was two weeks ago I think.” Skye supplied.
“I wonder if it’ll be Peanut butter flavored.” Beau suggested, getting another low growl out of Bruce. 
“Finally! We’re here! Being around this guy for another minute would have made me want to up and move tomorrow.”
“Hey guys!” Teddy made his way over, giving them all high fives. “What took you so long? You know how the princess gets when you guys are late. Not to mention I have an aerobics class after this, so the faster this ends the better for my biceps.”
“Yeah, well, tell that to the boy wonder over there who just had to test each tree we passed to see if it was made out of chocolate.”
“A huh huh huh. I guess that really was only a rumor then.” Beau said, blushing.
“Well, come on in. I’m sure she’ll go easy on you guys…maybe. I hope you all trained your muscles recently.” Teddy laughed as he escorted the trio inside. 
“There you guys are!” Ankha accosted the trio as soon as she caught them in her line of sight. “Why are you late? You know what today is correct?” She stamped her foot and Bruce and Skye cast quick glances at each other.
“Um, well…”
“We were out looking for the chocolate tree.” Beau interrupted. The whole group went quiet and Ankha gave him an expressionless glance. 
“The chocolate tree?” 
“Yeah, I heard a rumor that it was in town, but I guess that’s all it was.”
“It was not just a rumor.” Ankha said. “But I would like to know how you got hold of such information. Regardless, you wouldn’t have looked all over town if you all just showed up on time. Come along.”
The three glanced at each other and shrugged. Unlike other Ankha parties, her house was set up the way it always was, as if she were an Egyptian queen. The only difference was the massive tree that stood directly in the middle of her room. All the other villagers stood around it bright smiles on their faces. The trio went and stood next to Deena. 
“This,” Ankha began. “Is a recreation of the Tree of Knowledge that stands in our plaza. It recounts every detail about this village. While I myself am not an outdoorsy sort, I do like sitting by the tree. It’s peaceful and it’s nice to recount all of Rhyme’s history. Today is a day to celebrate it.”
Everyone clapped and cheered. Some had tears in their eyes or were out right crying. 
“But why is it made of chocolate?” Beau asked, a bit of drool threatening to escape. 
Ankha smiled. “So I can share a piece of Rhymes history with all of you myself.”
Everyone laughed as Beau went to hug Ankha bit she did everything she could to push him away. Perhaps Ankha had her moments where she liked to be the center of attention, but she loved Rhyme and that was something they all could agree with.

The End





Spoiler: Silversea's "Ocean's Bounty"



A warm glow set the yellow trees ablaze as the sun again rose on the dainty locale of Bluesea, a town set deep in the wildlands. The waves, tainted purplish under the gaze of dawn, lapped gently against the golden sand. The town, though it's structures slightly intruded on the scenic beauty of the land, still held a pristine, flawless beauty. 

The sound of sand being crushed and compressed by the light-footed gait of a figure was all that resonated above the thrashing of the waves. The figure left distinct paw prints in the sand behind it, though soon the sea would hungrily sip at them, reducing them to simplistic and indecipherable shapes. The wolf, whose fur was tinted with the pink of the cherry blossoms of April, sniffed gently at a silvery gleam half-buried in the sand. The sun caught in the amber eyes and gilded the tips of her fur.

Kneeling down, she parted the sand with her paws until the origin of the silver gleam revealed itself. As the sand was finally pushed aside, the female paused, almost mesmerized at the foreign sight. The silver object was a shell, but not one that she had previously encountered. Letting the sound of waves filter through her ears, she continued to stare intently at the mysterious shell.

"Ow!" Eventually her trance was broken by a sharp pain on her heels. With a rapid kick of her paws the intruding crab was sent flying into the sea. The crab was bright red, and recalled a type of crab that had not been seen in the town for nearly 10 years. The crab, waving its pincers angrily in midair, disappeared beneath the tide-line with a swift splash. 

Rubbing her left leg with the paw of her right, she gave a low growl and shook her head. Hastily she relieved the shell from the sand and left the beach behind her. She knew one resident of the town would surely know the shell's identity. Scanning the village, she saw no one; the town hall had just rung 6am, and nearly all residents were fast asleep. A white butterfly fluttered across her view, a herald to the rise of day.

Speeding up her pace, she made for a building far in the distance. The animal in there was scarcely found before 7am, but Freya knew that today she was awake early, preparing for the new month. The building, with a colour that was parallel to the cherry-blossom fur of Freya, did not shine as brightly as it did during the sun's full exposure. The roof, tainted faintly with teal, almost blended in with the sky. 

Freya leaned on the heart-shaped window emblazoned on the door and rubbed the obscuring layer of dew with her paw. She peered in, searching swiftly with a hunter's instinct. A figure was indeed inside; the fairly tall animal was rubbing dust off of a green sign with her hands. 

Freya gave a gentle knock, slightly hesitant to disturb the animal's peace. The animal faced the door, paused, and placed the sign back down before approaching Freya's presence. For a moment a pair of dark eyes could be seen amidst a white face, peering through the opposing side of the window. The alpaca's pink ears twitched, clearing a small area of condensation from the inside. For a while she seemed to frown, though upon identifying Freya she smiled and unlocked the door, letting the dull air of Re-Tail rush out into the village.

The alpaca, almost entirely pink in colour, recalled Freya's own figure. 
"I bid you well, Reese," Freya smiled. The alpaca shrugged.
"Well, I would normally refrain from opening the door early, but I know you will not bother me too much."
Freya gave a brief nod, and the alpaca continued. "How can I assist you, Freya?"

The pink wolf already had the shell waiting for inspection. She held it out, well within range of Reese's vision. Reese tilted her head as she appraised the delicate item. 
"Ooh, a pearl-oyster shell!"
A pearl-oyster? This name was something the female wolf had heard of before, though never had she glimpsed such a creature, or its remains.
"Are you looking to sell, Freya?"
Freya looked to the shell and back to Reese. "What is its value?"
"Well...I could take that item off your paws for 1,200 Bells."
The wolf's mind focused on the bag of bells back at home. She could heard its dainty mass jingle an uncomfortably quiet tune. But such a treasure was so rare to come by...She knew that there were much simpler ways to find an equivalent bell value. She shook her head.
"Not this time, Reese. This one is a keeper."
Reese bowed her head knowingly. "I see. It is quite pretty. Well I'll leave you with it then, I better close this door before someone else barges in-- not that you were barging or anything, you know. Just. Yeah."
Freya smiled and waved as she left the alpaca to dust more signs. "Yes, I understand. Be seeing you, Reese."
"Bye!"

As the sun began to rise higher, the cherry wolf vanished from its heat and gaze. Her presence was now within her den, where her shell-filled paw was raised as she decided where it could suit her home best. With the shell rested gently on the mantelpiece which she had been given by a friend, she finally let the sun claim her form again. Her sights set on the Cafe, she gave a nod to herself and carried on her way, letting the gleaming pearl-oyster shell reflect whatever light dared venture inside the wolf's home.





Spoiler: Melody's "Cherry and Lucky"



*Cherry and Lucky: A Short Long Story
A lesson about bullying*

Cherry was walking to the town hall, minding her own business. She wanted to ask Isabelle to report Eugene. Ugh, he was so ugly. She wanted him out of town. So did Diva and Renee. The three had made sure Beauton had only the most prettiest villagers. Cherry entered the town hall. There was a dog a bit shorter than her sitting on one of the black cushion chairs. But this dog wasn't ordinary. He had bandages all over his body, except one yellow eye was sticking out. He looked away from Cherry as she looked at him.

Cherry walked over to the counter. "Hello Isabelle, what what."

Isabelle smiled. "Hello, Cherry! What can I do for you?"

"Eugene's been acting...strangely...lately. I've come to report him, what what."
Isabelle's smile turned into a frown. "You sure?" Cherry nodded. "Okay. I'll ask the mayor. This is the tenth time, Cherry." Isabelle said firmly. She jotted down something on a piece of paper. Cherry left the town hall and headed to Diva's house. 'What happened back there?' She thought. 'I felt...strange. I better tell Diva.'

"Hello, Cherry, ya know." Diva's house was fancy, except for her closet, which was filled with clothes. She sat down on her chaise lounge and flicked on the TV. "What's up?"

Cherry sighed and told her about the dog. "Oooooo! Someone's in looooveee! I'm calling Renee!" She laughed and picked up her lovely phone. Cherry tried to block her, but it was too late. She heard Renee's voice on the phone. She sat down and covered her eyes. She heard the phone click and looked up. Diva was smiling. That evil little smile she always had on whenever she was up to something. Cherry sighed again and walked out the door, bumping into, you guessed it, Renee.

"Hey, lovergirl, yo yo yo." She and Diva shared that same evil smile. Renee stood next to Diva. "Someone's in love, I heard."

"NO, I'M NOT!" Cherry let her anger take over. She smashed a flowerpot with a black rose in it. Diva and Renee gasped. Cherry was panting. "I...am...not...in...love. Stop saying...that." She walked out the door, Diva and Renee whispering to her.
~~~~~~~~
That night, Cherry lay on her bed, looking out her window. She sighed and fell asleep.

The next morning she walked to Main Street. She saw something that made her stop in her tracks. There was a sign next to a roped off area that read, 'Lucky's House' Cherry felt her face go pink. She walked to Diva's house to apologize. She had to, right? Or else she would have to put up with that Lucky dog.

Diva wasn't home. The note on her door read, 'Out to get something' and at the bottom in tiny letters, 'I mean, to report Cherry.' Cherry felt tears in her eyes now. She ran to the town hall to find Renee and Diva standing near the counter, while Isabelle was jotting something down. "NO!" Cherry panted. She glared at Diva and Renee. "I. WILL. NOT. GET. REPORTED." Diva and Renee smiled that evil, little, rotten, smile at each other.

"Too late, little Miss Breaker." Renee said. Cherry tried to control her anger. She took a deep breath, as a dog with bandages all over his body walked into the town hall, carrying a piece of paper.

"These two have tricked me into trying to get rid of the...the..._ugly_ villagers in this town. They want to become mayors! Take control of everything! Make sure only animals that meet their..._requirements_ get to stay. They've been using me, and now that almost everyone in town is how they want them, they're reporting me so I'll move out! The town's perfect in their opinion! Why not report them!? So what if I'm in love with the new dog in town!? Who cares!? Certainly not these two, they don't care about me!" Cherry said with a raised voice. Isabelle stood there, shocked. Diva and Renee smiled.

"Oh, Cherry. We weren't us-" Renee began.

"YES, YOU WERE!" Cherry yelled. Her anger was taking control of her. Renee frowned.

"No, we weren't you could have been the third mayor. But, too late. We don't tolerate animals who are friends with..." Renee looked at Lucky. "these types of animals." Lucky's bandages hid his blushing. He started to speak in a high voice. "What do you mean, these types of animals? We're all the same, in a way. We all live here, in Animal Crossing. We all eat the same things, talk the same way. What's wrong with me? I'm different?"

Diva frowned. "Exactly. You're different than me and Renee. You're...ugly."

This didn't hurt Lucky. "So? So what? I could say the same thing to you. How about that?"

"It doesn't affect me at all." Diva said.

"It doesn't affect me, either. _Sticks and stones may break my bones, but words will never hurt me._"

Diva looked at the ground. Cherry spoke. "_I would rather be a little somebody, than be an evil somebody._"

She glared at Diva and Renee. Their cheeks turned red. "But...you two are...different than us. We don't like people that are different because...we're scared they won't be like us, and we can't be friends." Diva said quietly.

"We can still be friends." Lucky said. He held out a paw. Diva hesitated, and shook it. "I-I'm sorry Cherry. I-I didn't want to be a bully."

Cherry smiled. "It's okay."

_Always stand up for yourself. Bullies only bully who can't stand up for themselves._





Spoiler: BeckTheMayor's "Wolfgang's New Town" (Finished!)






Spoiler:  Chapter 1



A train arrived a Mokuzai Station.
"Welcome to Mokuzai! I hope you enjoy your stay, and take this map!" The monkey behind the counter said, giving him the map. The new villager nodded in thanks and left with his suitcase rolling behind him. As he stepped into the autumn air, he sighed and took a look at his map before setting off for town hall.

When he went into the town hall, a yellow Shih tzu greeted him "Hello Mr. Wolf- Oh, sorry. I don't know your name!" She squealed, getting all worried.
"Wolfgang, ma'am." He answered, grumbling. She smiled "Well, Mr. Wolfgang, you already arranged a house, yes?" She asked. He nodded "Oh, Okay look on your map and you'll sure to find it!"





Spoiler: Chapter 2



When Wolfgang arrived at his house, he went in straight away. It was empty. 'Time to start unpacking' He went back outside and began dragging the boxes inside, but someone came knocking. The wolf opened the door, to see a human! She smiled at him "Hi, Welcome to Mokuzai!" She said cheerfully "I'm Mayor Becky, Mayor of this town. Maybe we can get to know eachother better?" Wolfgang declined "Sorry, I have to finish unpacking, maybe tomorrow?" She sighed and nodded "Alright, see you tomorrow, uh-What was your name?" Becky asked before running off "Wolfgang!" He shouted after her.

~ One day later ~ Wolfgang went to look around the town, it had a cafe and paths, everything he could of dreamed of! He stopped by a house where a blue stag was working out, the stag noticed him "Hey, new guy! C'mon over here, I won't bite" He laughed, dropping his weights. Wolfgang stopped and turned "Oh Hullo." He said shortly. "Heya, I'm Bam, or you can call me Mr. Muscles!" Bam said, slapping him on the back.
Wolfgang continued walking, away from the deer "Hey, bro? You scared of me?" Bam smirked and went back to his weights. Truly, Wolfgang didn't like his behavior and went looking for more polite company. Someone was walking behind him, he turned and saw Becky! "Oh, hello Becky" He said, waving. "Hey, Wolfgang!" She chirped, running over to him "You taking a tour of my town?" She smiled "Have you checked out the beach? It's really sunny, i'm going down there now!" He grabbed Wolfgang by the paw and led him down to the beachfront. 'Truly beautiful' He remarked quietly, Becky blushed, thinking he was talking about her "Thanks.." She murmured... "C'mon let's get in" She was in a bikini and jumped in, Wolfgang had no swimshorts with him, so he stripped off all his clothes, just leaving his underwear.





Spoiler: Chapter 3



Wolfgang walked back from the beach with a small smile on his face. The wolf unlocked his door and switched on his lights "SURPRISE!!" Voices yelled, he screamed equally in surprise. "Hey, bro, it's your welcoming party!" Said a familiar voice beside him, Bam. "Think of it as your early birthday party!" A white horse said, handing him a fruity drink. Wolfgang accepted it "Who arranged this party?" He asked quietly to Bam. "Miss Isabelle" Bam replied shortly and walked over to the white horse.

Wolfgang was introduced to all the villagers, and they gave him housewarming presents. 'These neighbors are not like any other neighbors I've had' He thought to himself. But he soon realized the mayor was missing and asked the white horse, Colton where she was "It was only animal party, she said" Colton smiled and went to woo a female villager. So, Wolfgang tried to enjoy the night, he began real conversations with villagers and laughed with them too. 
Finally, it was time for everyone to leave. They all patted him on the back and said "Welcome to Mokuzai, Wolfgang" When everybody left, he began to tidy up the mess when he heard a knocked on the door. He looked up from is cleaning and saw Becky! "Hello, Mayor Becky" He smiled and she walked in. "You know, you don't have to call me 'Mayor' Becky, just Becky is fine" She giggled "Oh, I forgot to drop off my housewarming present, Wolfgang blushed "That's very sweet of you" He said quietly. She produced a small wrapped box and he opened it. Swimming Shorts. 
"Thanks, I've been needing some of these." Wolfgang said politely. "For next time when we go to the beach another time" And she left.

Wolfgang was exhausted and climbed into bed, leaving his house in a state.
He fell asleep happy, knowing that Mokuzai was the best town ever.


----------



## Blues (Sep 20, 2013)

Hey all! Just a reminder that there's *ten days left* to get your submission in!


----------



## Dandie (Sep 20, 2013)

Almost done!


----------



## Blues (Sep 20, 2013)

Melody said:


> Almost done!



Awesome! Looking forward to it! (So is my avatar Sylveon).


----------



## Dandie (Sep 20, 2013)

I love that avatar. X3


----------



## Blues (Sep 20, 2013)

Melody said:


> I love that avatar. X3



Thank you! For some reason I've become obsessed with Sylveon. It's weird. I found the image my avatar is from on the Colors! 3D gallery.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 20, 2013)

I love Sylveon so much. <3

Can't wait to see the submissions!


----------



## Blues (Sep 20, 2013)

Kippla said:


> I love Sylveon so much. <3
> 
> Can't wait to see the submissions!



Same here! (For both  ) Ten more days, then judging begins. Dum dum dummmmm....


----------



## Dandie (Sep 20, 2013)

Warning: This is kind of long...



Spoiler: Melody's Entry



*Cherry and Lucky: A Short Long Story
A lesson about bullying
By: Melody*

Cherry was walking to the town hall, minding her own business. She wanted to ask Isabelle to report Eugene. Ugh, he was so ugly. She wanted him out of town. So did Diva and Renee. The three had made sure Beauton had only the most prettiest villagers. Cherry entered the town hall. There was a dog a bit shorter than her sitting on one of the black cushion chairs. But this dog wasn't ordinary. He had bandages all over his body, except one yellow eye was sticking out. He looked away from Cherry as she looked at him.

Cherry walked over to the counter. "Hello Isabelle, what what."

Isabelle smiled. "Hello, Cherry! What can I do for you?"

"Eugene's been acting...strangely...lately. I've come to report him, what what."
Isabelle's smile turned into a frown. "You sure?" Cherry nodded. "Okay. I'll ask the mayor. This is the tenth time, Cherry." Isabelle said firmly. She jotted down something on a piece of paper. Cherry left the town hall and headed to Diva's house. 'What happened back there?' She thought. 'I felt...strange. I better tell Diva.'

"Hello, Cherry, ya know." Diva's house was fancy, except for her closet, which was filled with clothes. She sat down on her chaise lounge and flicked on the TV. "What's up?"

Cherry sighed and told her about the dog. "Oooooo! Someone's in looooveee! I'm calling Renee!" She laughed and picked up her lovely phone. Cherry tried to block her, but it was too late. She heard Renee's voice on the phone. She sat down and covered her eyes. She heard the phone click and looked up. Diva was smiling. That evil little smile she always had on whenever she was up to something. Cherry sighed again and walked out the door, bumping into, you guessed it, Renee.

"Hey, lovergirl, yo yo yo." She and Diva shared that same evil smile. Renee stood next to Diva. "Someone's in love, I heard."

"NO, I'M NOT!" Cherry let her anger take over. She smashed a flowerpot with a black rose in it. Diva and Renee gasped. Cherry was panting. "I...am...not...in...love. Stop saying...that." She walked out the door, Diva and Renee whispering to her.
~~~~~~~~
That night, Cherry lay on her bed, looking out her window. She sighed and fell asleep.

The next morning she walked to Main Street. She saw something that made her stop in her tracks. There was a sign next to a roped off area that read, 'Lucky's House' Cherry felt her face go pink. She walked to Diva's house to apologize. She had to, right? Or else she would have to put up with that Lucky dog.

Diva wasn't home. The note on her door read, 'Out to get something' and at the bottom in tiny letters, 'I mean, to report Cherry.' Cherry felt tears in her eyes now. She ran to the town hall to find Renee and Diva standing near the counter, while Isabelle was jotting something down. "NO!" Cherry panted. She glared at Diva and Renee. "I. WILL. NOT. GET. REPORTED." Diva and Renee smiled that evil, little, rotten, smile at each other.

"Too late, little Miss Breaker." Renee said. Cherry tried to control her anger. She took a deep breath, as a dog with bandages all over his body walked into the town hall, carrying a piece of paper.

"These two have tricked me into trying to get rid of the...the..._ugly_ villagers in this town. They want to become mayors! Take control of everything! Make sure only animals that meet their..._requirements_ get to stay. They've been using me, and now that almost everyone in town is how they want them, they're reporting me so I'll move out! The town's perfect in their opinion! Why not report them!? So what if I'm in love with the new dog in town!? Who cares!? Certainly not these two, they don't care about me!" Cherry said with a raised voice. Isabelle stood there, shocked. Diva and Renee smiled.

"Oh, Cherry. We weren't us-" Renee began.

"YES, YOU WERE!" Cherry yelled. Her anger was taking control of her. Renee frowned.

"No, we weren't you could have been the third mayor. But, too late. We don't tolerate animals who are friends with..." Renee looked at Lucky. "these types of animals." Lucky's bandages hid his blushing. He started to speak in a high voice. "What do you mean, these types of animals? We're all the same, in a way. We all live here, in Animal Crossing. We all eat the same things, talk the same way. What's wrong with me? I'm different?"

Diva frowned. "Exactly. You're different than me and Renee. You're...ugly."

This didn't hurt Lucky. "So? So what? I could say the same thing to you. How about that?"

"It doesn't affect me at all." Diva said.

"It doesn't affect me, either. _Sticks and stones may break my bones, but words will never hurt me._"

Diva looked at the ground. Cherry spoke. "_I would rather be a little somebody, than be an evil somebody._"

She glared at Diva and Renee. Their cheeks turned red. "But...you two are...different than us. We don't like people that are different because...we're scared they won't be like us, and we can't be friends." Diva said quietly.

"We can still be friends." Lucky said. He held out a paw. Diva hesitated, and shook it. "I-I'm sorry Cherry. I-I didn't want to be a bully."

Cherry smiled. "It's okay."

_Always stand up for yourself. Bullies only bully who can't stand up for themselves._



:3


----------



## BeckTheMayor (Sep 20, 2013)

I would like to join ^_^ If that's alright? I'll send one anyway.


----------



## Blues (Sep 20, 2013)

BeckTheMayor said:


> I would like to join ^_^ If that's alright? I'll send one anyway.



Of course! I accept new entries and new participants until the 30th of September. Once midnight passes and it's October, though, everything is closed.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 21, 2013)

> Please send stories through a PM! When sending them through a PM, please send them to me, Touko, and TheCreeperHugz.


Shouldnt you add Kippla to that?


----------



## Blues (Sep 21, 2013)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> Shouldnt you add Kippla to that?



Ah ha ha. Yeah, probably. Thanks for pointing that out!


----------



## Dandie (Sep 21, 2013)

Could you add my story to the first post?


----------



## Blues (Sep 21, 2013)

Melody said:


> Could you add my story to the first post?



I actually added it to post #63, because I was reaching the limit on characters in the first post. If you check the first post, though, you'll find a link to the rest of the stories!


----------



## Dandie (Sep 21, 2013)

Blues said:


> I actually added it to post #63, because I was reaching the limit on characters in the first post. If you check the first post, though, you'll find a link to the rest of the stories!




Oh, okay.


----------



## Blues (Sep 21, 2013)

Melody said:


> Oh, okay.



Yeah. I was annoyed when it came up with "You have reached the limit of characters. You are only allowed 25000. You have 25007. Please fix this." Anyway, that's why there's a new post with stories and a link to that post in the first one!


----------



## Blues (Sep 23, 2013)

We're into the single digits now! 7 days left!


----------



## Dandie (Sep 23, 2013)

Already? Wow.


----------



## Blues (Sep 23, 2013)

Melody said:


> Already? Wow.



Yeah, I know. It's been quick.


----------



## StarMayor (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm very happy to say I'm very nearly finished with mine, considering I had a few things popping up in real life. I'll hopefully have it posted by tomorrow or so.


----------



## Blues (Sep 24, 2013)

StarMayor said:


> I'm very happy to say I'm very nearly finished with mine, considering I had a few things popping up in real life. I'll hopefully have it posted by tomorrow or so.



Awesome! I look forward to seeing it!


----------



## Blues (Sep 26, 2013)

We have *four days left!* Don't forget to enter!


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 26, 2013)

Blues said:


> We have *four days left!* Don't forget to enter!



The title still says 6


----------



## Blues (Sep 26, 2013)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> The title still says 6



Yeah, haven't changed that yet.


----------



## Dandie (Sep 26, 2013)

Only 4 days left! I can't wait. Woohoo!


----------



## Blues (Sep 27, 2013)

Hey everyone, three days left! If you haven't entered, do it quickly!


----------



## StarMayor (Sep 27, 2013)

And it is now finished. I will be PMing it up to the judges very soon.


----------



## Blues (Sep 27, 2013)

StarMayor said:


> And it is now finished. I will be PMing it up to the judges very soon.



Awesome! Looking forward to it!


----------



## StarMayor (Sep 27, 2013)

I'm very sorry about the delay. The length of the story means I can't PM it. So I'm just trying to work my head getting it onto a blog post. I would post it up on my tumblr, but while the story is safe for work, the rest of my blog kind of isn't.

EDIT: Okay, I think I've got it. The link will be PMed through very soon.

EDIT #2: And it's actually too long to fit into a blog post. I don't think I'll be able to enter anymore in that case. Unless it's actually all right to put it on my tumblr.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 27, 2013)

StarMayor said:


> I'm very sorry about the delay. The length of the story means I can't PM it. So I'm just trying to work my head getting it onto a blog post. I would post it up on my tumblr, but while the story is safe for work, the rest of my blog kind of isn't.
> 
> EDIT: Okay, I think I've got it. The link will be PMed through very soon.



Make sure it is sent to all four of us


----------



## Blues (Sep 27, 2013)

StarMayor said:


> I'm very sorry about the delay. The length of the story means I can't PM it. So I'm just trying to work my head getting it onto a blog post. I would post it up on my tumblr, but while the story is safe for work, the rest of my blog kind of isn't.
> 
> EDIT: Okay, I think I've got it. The link will be PMed through very soon.
> 
> EDIT #2: And it's actually too long to fit into a blog post. I don't think I'll be able to enter anymore in that case. Unless it's actually all right to put it on my tumblr.



Can you send it in parts? Just put half in one PM and half in another?

- - - Post Merge - - -

And it's no problem! I just hope you can enter it!


----------



## StarMayor (Sep 27, 2013)

I have finally PMed it to all judges, with the exception of Kippla. I got an error message saying their inbox was too full to receive anymore messages. I apologise for that. I also apologise for having to send it in multiple parts.


----------



## Blues (Sep 27, 2013)

*EVEN MORE ENTRIES!*



Spoiler:  StarMayor's "Mayor Rachel's Reflection"



The snow crunched under her feet as she walked around admiring the colourful lights on the cedar trees, enjoying the crisp night air and taking in the smell of gingerbread that seemed to be all around. The moon shone down over the plaza as she approached it.
She was analysing her surroundings, wondering where to put everything in celebration for the coming New Year. Her gaze slowly swept over as she wandered and weaved through the trees. Her eyes eventually settled onto the figure that sat under the town tree, the symbol of Steren’s new leader making their home here. She noticed that the other’s own eyelids were closed, as though she were in deep thought. 
She decided it would probably be best to come back later, and continue her planning then, lest she disturb the thinking woman. 
She spun on her heel and started to head back the way she had come from, towards the town hall. 
“Isabelle?”
Her fluffy blonde ears lifted a little on hearing her name. She quickly turned her head to where the voice speaking had come from, before the rest of her body followed suit. 
“Yes, Mayor?” her voice was soft as she responded and she habitually bowed her head a little. The human only showed a small smile and behind her red-framed glasses was the usual friendliness in her eyes. 
“You can sit with me, you know,” her voice wasn’t mocking, just kindly; “You don’t have to go leaving because you’re worried you’ll annoy me.”
“Are you sure? I don’t want to disturb you relaxing, you’re always working so hard,” she replied, shifting on her feet a little bit.
“And so are you, you were standing behind that desk all day again and walking around with me earlier when we were trying to decide where we going to put the new windmill,” the mayor replied, “Besides, you’re not bothering me at all. I was just thinking really, I wouldn’t mind talking about it a bit, to be honest,” she added, before moving a little so there was some more room on the marble platform. 
There was some hesitance, with Isabelle only standing where she was for only a couple of moments, before she gave in. The little bell she wore on her head jingled as she stepped over and sat herself down under the tree, next to the mayor. There was a short silence.
“It’s nice here,” she commented, just so there was some sound. The mayor nodded in response to that.
“Yeah,” the agreement was quiet, with some sentimentality behind it, “It is. I’m surprised at how well the tree’s done. I like to come, just sit here sometimes, watch people go about their day, and just, well, as I said before, think about things. Like how happy everyone seems to be, and other stuff like that.”
“It’s because you worked so hard since you first arrived,” Isabelle said, smiling, “You made this town beautiful, you put your savings into public projects that people asked for, you helped the museum develop, you’ve so much for the animals and the town. It’s no wonder everyone signed that approval rating straight away.”
There was a pause, before the mayor just let out a small chuckle.
“You certainly know how to make someone feel better with just words,” she said then. 
“I try,” Isabelle said, reaching to rub the back of her neck before her paw politely settled on her lap again.
“And you do very well,” the human said, before pushing a lock of dark hair back under her woolly hat. Another comfortable silence settled down on the two of them, and the moon had started to come out of hiding.
“You knew I wasn’t supposed to be your new mayor, right? You did know all along, didn’t you?” Isabelle’s ears rose a little on hearing the sudden question as she turned her head towards the mayor again. 
“Oh come on now, don’t be silly, of course you were,” her voice faltered a little, despite the smile she had put on, “Why are you thinking that about yourself?”
“Please, Isabelle…” the mayor’s blue gaze, behind those lenses, met hers. The secretary could see the pleading in then, the hope that she would just agree. A small sigh escaped the dog’s mouth.
“Okay, yes,” she said, with some hesitance, “I did know. Of course, at the time, I just didn’t want to believe it. We had been looking forward to meeting our new mayor for months. You were the first one to show up, and I just didn’t want to see the rest of the villagers disappointed. But that doesn’t matter now, that was nearly six months ago. You’ve shown yourself to be a great mayor, even if you weren’t meant to be. Why are you thinking about that and making yourself all sad for?”
“I can’t control my own thoughts, Isabelle, if I could, I wouldn’t be letting those things come up,” the mayor said, “But you know, as you said, it’s nearly been half a year already, and the new year is coming. I guess that’s what brought it up.”
“I’m sure you’ll keep doing an excellent job!” Isabelle replied, almost automatically. The mayor just smiled.
“To think, I got on that train to run away from my old life, out of desperation and the belief that anything was better than what I was doing before, I never thought it would happen,” the mayor said, with a small sigh, the air coming out of her mouth as a white mist. 
“Is that what you wanted to talk about?” Isabelle asked. The mayor sat without speaking for a moment, before she nodded.
“If that’s okay?” she said, though her voice was uncertain, a stark contrast to her usual demeanour when in public or working in the town hall.
“Of course!” Isabelle offered a reassuring smile to her boss. 
“Well… I guess I should start from the beginning, from before I got here,” the mayor said, “I lived in a human town, about fifteen miles from here.”
“I always wondered about human towns and settlements, but Digby always told me to stay away from them,” Isabelle commented.
“Like people told me with animal villages when I was growing up,” the mayor replied, “My Gran would always say ‘don’t you go near those animal villages, Rachel, they’ll eat you up’ and other such silly things. You know, she’s old, she’ll think things like that. But… your brother’s right to tell you not to go near human places. I hate to say it, but places are still quite unwelcoming towards animals.”
“I see…” 
“But anyway,” a hand came to rest under Rachel’s chin as she continued speaking, “I had recently left home and moved there. It… didn’t go well, to say the least. I managed to get myself a small apartment and a couple jobs to pay the rent.”
“You mean you didn’t own it?” Isabelle asked.
“Yeah, it’s actually pretty common for people who have just started out,” another sigh escaped, “Not that I liked it. Being alone was scary. I toughed it out for the most part; I didn’t want to worry my parents. But as the months passed, my stress shot up. It kept making me ill, which was bad for my job performance, and in turn, that just worked me up more. It was a bad cycle to be in. Then one day…” a pause, and the mayor swallowed, as though still ashamed to think about those events.
“Yes?” Isabelle prompted.
“I lost one of my jobs,” was the reply, “The waitressing job. I don’t know who complained. But apparently, I wasn’t ‘friendly enough’ and according to the staff, I wasn’t working as hard as I used to. To be fair, there was less business. So I was let go. Without that second job, my main one wouldn’t give me nearly enough to cover the rent and the other bills. My landlord wasn’t sympathetic. Told me to cough up the rest by the end of the month or I was out.”
“That’s awful!” Isabelle exclaimed, frowning a little.
“Yeah. But in human towns, that’s normal. Out there, for anyone who can’t pay, there are always three more who can,” Rachel replied, “I wasn’t going to be able to pay it in time. I didn’t want to ask my parents. They had done so much for me already.”
“They always do,” Isabelle agreed. 
“I don’t know what possessed me to do it, but I’m glad I did,” a small smile, “It was crazy even for me. But, I grabbed up what I could. My phone, my wallet which had nothing but my identification card and a little money with the sterling currency which I needed at the time, and some of my clothes… to be honest, that was pretty much all I had, the rest belonged to the landlord.” 
“Oh…” Isabelle looked sad at that.
“But the most important thing was my train pass,” Rachel continued, “My parents gave it to me when I moved out. I couldn’t afford a car, or even driving lessons. So that was my way to get around. With that pass, the train was a lot cheaper to ride on. That’s how I got here.”
“Yes, you came in on the train, we were all waiting for you when you came out of the station… but why did you pick Steren?” Isabelle asked, “And why an Animal Town, and not another Human Town?”
“In the heat of that moment, when I had just gotten to the station, the stories I heard came up in my mind. Success stories about humans finding their calling in an Animal Town. Finding a career, making good friends, and just being happy, despite what other humans would have you believe about the places,” Rachel explained, “So when I left, after leaving what I could pay off to the landlord, I had just enough to take the train somewhere, anywhere. Steren was the first town I saw on the screen that had Animal Settlements listed. So I thought ‘There!’ So I got my ticket, and I got on.”
“Wow… that’s amazing. It’s as if it was destiny for you to come here and bring so much more into this town,” Isabelle said, her smile returning. 
“Believe me, on the train, I started thinking I had made a terrible mistake and that I shouldn’t have done it. I thought about jumping back out while I still had time,” the mayor said, moving a pale hand to adjust her hat before letting it settle onto her lap again, “But then, I was off, on the way here.”
“It must have been scary, I hope I never run into any situations like that,” Isabelle said.
“I don’t think you will. You’re smart, and you’ve got everyone here for you,” Rachel replied, nodding a little in though, “Like I have now. But on the way, I got had small talk with a cat that was on the train.”
“Rover? I’ve seen him around here,” Isabelle said.
“Yeah, I had seen him in my old town too, hanging around the station, a trainspotting type. People weren’t that friendly to him, even though he was to them,” the mayor said, “So I felt like I owed him. Just told him I was moving, really. I said I was coming to Stern. In fact, he was why I was able to get around so easily; he gave me a map of the town. He said he hadn’t been on trains for a while and that he was happy to be able to ride them again. He was quite a nice chap. I tried to take it as, I don’t know really, a sign that maybe things would be all right.”
“And they were!” Isabelle said, nodding a little.
“Well, I wasn’t so sure when I got off that train and I was surrounded by everyone. You know, ‘she doesn’t have fur, or a tail’,” a small smile, “I was worried that meant I wasn’t allowed there.”
“You didn’t need to worry about that, we welcome anyone to Steren.”
“I didn’t know that though. It was my first time ever being here,” was Rachel’s reply, “Then of course, you referred to me as ‘Mayor.’ To be honest, I’m not good with on the spot situations, so of course, I tried to explain that I wasn’t and you had the wrong person.”
“And I wouldn’t take ‘no’ for an answer…” Isabelle said, a guilty look on her face, “So you just ended up saying you were.”
“It was just to make you happy for the time, I’m not mad about it, obviously, you were just really looking forward to your mayor arriving,” Rachel answered, “When Mister Nook helped me get a tent all set up by the river where my new house, I was shocked it wasn’t an apartment. You gave me that lantern too. I’ve still got it, you know. But yeah, when I was getting into my sleeping bag, I said to myself that the next morning, the actual mayor would arrive. I would tell him or her everything, and then they’d explain it to you and everyone else, we’d have a laugh about it, they’d take office, and I’d be just a regular old citizen.”
“Did something happen?” Isabelle asked, as her hands patted her lap a little. 
“I actually don’t know very much at all,” Rachel replied, “I got sent a letter the next morning. It was from the actual mayor, the one you were meant to have. They said something cropped up and they could no longer do it, but they said I would do them proud and they appreciated my help, I haven’t heard from them since.”
“Oh dear, that sounds very shady,” Isabelle only said, nervously reaching up to adjust the collar on her shirt.
“That it does, but I never found out what was going on,” Rachel said, “But when I read that. That’s when I knew you guys needed me. On one hand, I was scared. I had never had to do something like that in my life before, but on the other, I had a new purpose and it was to help make my new home become something great. I knew one day, I was going to just up and say that I wasn’t meant to be your mayor but I just wanted to help you all.”
“And you did. Honestly, as I keep telling you, maybe you weren’t meant to be the mayor, but you stepped up, you worked hard, you built public works that we’ve all benefited from, you’ve made this town beautiful, you helped develop the museum and built a library, you gave the Resetti brothers and Brewster their jobs back after they had nothing for so long, you gave Gracie Gracie a place to put her shop, you helped us find optimal power sources by putting up a wind turbine and solar panels, we all have a steady food supply because of all the fruit you’ve collected and planted and for all the fish you catch,” Isabelle said, her voice enthusiastic as she spoke.
“Well, I just did what I…” 
“And you treat everyone so kindly. You talk to people, you do errands for them, you listen to them,” Isabelle continued, “You are a wonderful mayor.”
“Isabelle, I think you’re forgetting about one person who pretty much made this all possible from the beginning.” Rachel said.
“Huh? Who? Um, Mister Nook, uh, Lyle, Digby, um, Luna, Pelly and Phyllis, um, it has to be one of them, right?”
“No,” Rachel said, “They’re helped me of course. But I’m talking about you.”
“Me?” her ears were raised and her head had tilted a little bit, as though still trying to comprehend what the mayor had just said, “What do you mean?”
“Exactly what I mean,” Rachel said, “You organise events and ceremonies during the year that I would have no clue how to even start on, you greeted me that first time, you gave me advice for living here, you’ve just been an overall great friend too, and the least I can do is just say thank you, for all you’ve done.”
“Oh, I didn’t do much,” even though it wouldn’t be noticeable under her fur, there was a faint blush on Isabelle’s face. 
“If it hadn’t been for you, I’d still be the same unhappy wreck that I was before I came here. I’d most likely not leave my house. I’d be just be too scared to come out and do what I’ve been doing,” Rachel replied, “Don’t go downplaying what I just said. If it wasn’t for you, I’d be a terrible mayor.”
“But…”
“I mean that, Isabelle, you’ve done a whole lot for me. More than you would believe or want to believe,” Rachel just smiled, “But I’ll believe it.”
“Thank you, mayor, that’s so kind of you to say,” Isabelle said then, after the moderate pause from her, as she nodded a little and her smile returned.
“I’m just saying what’s true,” Rachel said, “I don’t regret coming here, and considering what I’ve managed to do for Steren, and my new life, the friends I’ve made, and how happy I am now, I don’t intend to leave any time soon.”
“That’s wonderful!” Isabelle exclaimed, “I’m so glad that you’re happy here. I wouldn’t want you to leave.”
“And that’s good. What good is a mayor who no one likes?” Rachel said, although the smile on her face and the tone in her voice showed that she was jesting. The large flakes of snow got her attention and she looked up, blinking to see that the sky had clouded over and flumps of white were dancing in the sky before covering the ground. When had it started snowing?
“Oh dear… I didn’t even get to do much planning,” Isabelle said, as she rubbed her paws together. 
“Not your fault, I got you to talk to me after all, but there’s always tomorrow,” Rachel replied, as she got up from the marble at last, “And I’ll help you out.”
“You always do,” Isabelle said, as she slid off herself and stood up straight.
“Come on, let’s go get a cuppa, it’s my treat,” the mayor replied, as she started to lead the way to the caf?. “Here’s to a great new year, Isabelle, let’s both make it a good one.”
“Of course, Mayor!” Isabelle enthusiastically agreed, as she followed, her tail wagging with each step.





Spoiler: Nyanako's "A Rainy, Autumn Morning in Cooville"



It was an autumn morning when a heavy rain started in Cooville. At the time it started, only a few villagers were already awake, a few others only starting to awaken.
Aurora, who had been awake for a while now, sat at one of the windows in her house, a mug filled with hot chocolate accompanying her. She looked at the rain fall quickly outside. The penguin was surprised at how much rain was coming down all at once; rain wasn’t a rare occurrence, but, it was still surprising when it came down this heavy. She let out a happy sigh as she thought how lucky she was to be inside in a nice, warm sweater with a good cup of hot chocolate on a day like today.
Goldie had been up for a while at this point, and stared out her own window, looking a bit worried. She wondered if her garden would be ok in such a heavy rain; she wouldn’t want the poor little flowers to get flooded. The gold-coated dog let out a sigh. She knew that she was probably overreacting a bit. The flowers would be just fine; they had lasted through this sort of weather before. For now, she would just make herself a little tea, grab one of the old favorites from the bookshelf, and relax. Of course, she would end up going out there to check up on the flowers later, anyway.
A sleepy Peanut awoke, drowsily got out of her bed and looked outside. It took the pink squirrel a while to realize in her half-asleep state, but, she eventually figured out that it was raining. When it did finally dawn on her, she let out a sad “awwww”. She had wanted it to be sunny today! Yesterday, she had decided that she was going to put on one of her favorite outfits and stroll around town with a cup of bubble tea today. …Oh well! Her plan, and mood, quickly changed as she went to find her cutest rain coat and boots and her prettiest umbrella; she decided that she was going to go splash around in the puddles instead! Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeee!
A groggy grumble escaped Julian as he saw what time his clock read; he had overslept. The unicorn ran a hoof through his long blue hair with a sigh. It was strange, but he never seemed to sleep well when it was going to rain the next morning... As much as he just wanted to stay in bed and sleep the whole day, he sleepily got out of bed and started to get ready for the day, because; no matter what day it was, or what it was going to be like, there would always be places to go, things to do, and pretty girls to talk to. About an hour later, after a quick “shoom” while looking at his mirror, he grabbed his umbrella and headed outside.
If looks could stop weather, then the rain would suddenly disappear, for it seemed that Blaire was furiously glaring at it from her window. She had made plans with Bree and Monique to go shopping today, but, who would want to in weather like this?! And on top of it, it seemed like she was having a bad hair day! With a half annoyed, half sad sigh, Blaire had soon decided what she was going to do today instead of her, now canceled, plans; she was going to put on some sweats, make a big bowl of popcorn, and watch bad movies the entire day.
Deirdre was perfectly content, still fast asleep in her bed. She had tried extreme-midnight-fishing last night, and boy was it exciting (and tiring)! It wouldn’t be until much later that she would wake up and make a semi-annoyed groan at the rain outside.
And then there was the Mayor of Cooville; she didn’t have much of a reaction to the rain, as she was paying high attention to something on her laptop computer. Once her attention was broken, she looked at the clock and noticed what time it was. Ten in the morning. She had forgotten to sleep again.
Oops.


----------



## Silversea (Sep 27, 2013)

That last once isn't bad at all. I may have competition haha.


----------



## Blues (Sep 27, 2013)

Silversea said:


> That last once isn't bad at all. I may have competition haha.



Now now, let's not be prideful.


----------



## Silversea (Sep 27, 2013)

Blues said:


> Now now, let's not be prideful.




What is this "pride" you speak of?


----------



## ChibiSylph (Sep 27, 2013)

Just now randomly found this! I would loooove to join! I've got an idea for my story C:


----------



## Blues (Sep 27, 2013)

ChibiSylph said:


> Just now randomly found this! I would loooove to join! I've got an idea for my story C:



Welcome! Go ahead and write, write, write!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hey all, I made a _very_ short extension to the contest! It now ends on October 1st at 10am Mountain Standard Time. I'll actually be awake then, which is why I changed the deadline. Anyway, write write write!


----------



## Blues (Sep 28, 2013)

*GOOD GRIEF, EVEN MORE!*



Spoiler: ChibiSylph's "Petals in the Snow"



I finished tying my brown hair into a bun. From upstairs I heard a knock at the door, "Sylvia? Are you ready to go?" A familiar voice called through the door. Over my white t-shirt I quickly buttoned up my tan coat and grabbed my glasses. I ran down the stairs and quickly opened the door. Before me was Curt, a gray bear that never seemed happy. He stepped through the door and closed it behind him, "Man I hate winter, it's just to cold!" He complained as he waited for me to put my Gracie Grace boots on and straightened his gray jacket under his orange scarf."It's only for a little while longer." I smiled as he messed up his clothes even more. I walked over to him and fixed his outfit. Curt chuckled, "Where would I be without you?" He ask has he looked down on me with gentle eyes."In the ground." I answered, we both laughed. 
He held his arm out and I linked mine with his, he opened the door and together we stepped out in to the cold winter night. 

Our feet crunched under the snow as we walked away from my house to the nearby town plaza. Some of the villagers had already arrived, with Isabelle still by the new year count down sign, which had ten minutes to go. Zell and Soleil were holding hands while sitting on the bricks beneath the large tree that I had planted last year becoming the mayor of Amestris. Charlise quickly hurried over to us,"Have you guys seen Grizzly?" She asked in a panicked tone. Curt shook his head,"Why? Is something wrong?" I replied, worried something bad had happened to him."Nah, he said he had something epically awesome to show us and I can't wait any longer!" Charlise complained. 

Grizzly and O'hare came through the trees pushing a large item under a sheet, moving it to the side."Behold! Everyone gather around for I have made the next greatest thing since burn't toast!" Grizzly announced from the stand the large item was on. We circled around the stand. O'hare moved to stand besides me,"I wonder what's under the sheet, it took forever to push over here," O'hare said to me quietly, we both laughed under our breath. Curt looked over and stared hard at O'hare, who in which looked away. Back on the stage, Grizzly pulled off the sheet relieving a large black metal box. For a moment everything was silent, "Well what is it?" Charlise called. "It's called a Donk!" Grizzly replied cheerfully. Curt rolled his eyes, I heard quite laughs from Zell and Soleil. "And it does?" Samson asked, who I didn't notice until now. Grizzly laughed at the question, "The question is what doesn't it do! It's a stero, TV, microwave, storage. But it can't be exposed to..." Grizzly stopped cold. He quickly threw the sheet over the machine and hopped down from the stand. "O'hare over here! Help me get this home! Quickly!" Grizzly yelled starting to push it out of the plaza. O'hare sighed loudly and join Grizzly in the job. Isabelle looked back the countdown. She gasped, "Five seconds left!" Everyone turned their attention to the clock. "Four!" Samson yelled jumping up and down. "Three." Shouted Charlise, "Two!" Said Zell. "One!" I finished and the party poppers on top of the clock blasted. "Happy New Year!" Everyone shouted. The first firework went off, attention went to the sky. 
Curt lit up besides me,"I be right back." He wandered off, I continued watching the fireworks. A minute later I felt something on top of my head, I look up to a party hat. Curt handed me a party popper, "Happy New Year Sylph!" And we pulled the string on our poppers. 

Brewster put a cup of coffee in front of me, I quickly chugged down my drink before heading back to town hall. I began nodding off while doing paperwork, Isabelle looked over, "Mayor Sylvia, I can finished the accounts if you want to go home and sleep." She said worried while grabbing the papers on my desk. "I don't want to bother you with more work then you already have." I waved her off. She stared at me, "Ok! Ok, I'm going." I sighed and got up from my large chair. I walked to the exit, I looked back at Isabelle who started on my work,"Don't work yourself to to death while I'm gone!" I yelled over my shoulder as I opened the door. I walked back to my house passing and waving to villagers as I went, as soon as I was in I kicked off my shoes then made my way upstairs. After changing into my pink striped pajamas I climbed into bed and within a few seconds I was fast asleep. 

I awoke to knocking on the front door. Not caring about how I look, I surprisingly made it down the wooden stairs and to the large sturdy door. I found found O'hare waiting for me outside, he looked shocked at my appearance. Not that I would blame him, I'd look the same way if I saw myself too. Playing it off, "Sylph, I was wondering..." He started. Something inside me flinched, only Curt called me that. "If you would want too... Go on a date?" He slowly finished staring at the ground nervously. I had no idea what to say next, "Uh-I..."I couldn't trust myself to finish. For a moment all we could hear was the waves lapping on the beach below. He stepped forward and pulled me in for a kiss, for that moment my mind was blank. Something wasn't right, but I was frozen and couldn't move. Pulling away, "Think about it?" He said quietly and walked away, something moved in the corner of my eye. I looked over to see Curt watching O'hare walk away and then at me, he walked away a blue rose bouquet now hanging down at his side and petals falling in the snow. 

I closed the door softly behind me. What now? I climbed the stairs, then changed into some clean clothes. I ran down the stairs and out the door, I stood there for a moment planning what next. A few feet away stood Soleil's house, I walked over and knocked on the door. Soleil answered, "Hey Sylvia! Did you need something?" I looked down at my red laced boots, "Could I talk to you?" I asked very quietly. 

It was quiet while we both sat on her bed, I had my head in my hands waiting for Soleil to say something, anything! She slid of the bed and started pacing around the room,"Well this is a something you've got yourself into." Said said slowly. I moaned, "No kidding." Soleil walked over to her long exotic wardrobe, after rumbaing through she pulled out a large bag of bells. I finally pulled my head out of me hands, "What's the money for?" I asked just loud enough for her to hear. Soleil stood there for a moment as if wondering if she should tell me, "I'm going to place some... Bets." Soleil said laughing, picturing something inside her head. I once again moaned and layed back on her bed,"How is betting going to solve my problem?" 
She had a disturbing smile on her little hamster face," It's has everything to do with your situation, I'm just going to bet who of the two will kill each other first!" I threw my hands in the air, i got off the bed and walked to the door." Well thanks for the help!" I muttered sarcastically while opening the door. "No problem!" She squeaked happily waving me goodbye. I rolled my eyes as I walked out the door. 

I sat sideways on my brown minimalist as I wrote my letter of Resignation, what else was I to do? The problem wasn't going to solve its self and Isabelle could run the town herself, she did before I came here. A knock came from downstairs, I yawned. I didn't plan to answer it. Whatever problem they had, Isabelle could help them and they might as well get used to it. I heard the door open and someone walking up the steps of the stairs. Soleil walked into the room and stood in front of the Tv. "I've got an idea!" She shouted proudly," You should leave town." I sighed and waved my letter in her face," Way ahead of you, I've got a ticket for the train and I'm leaving in a few hours once I turn this in at the office. Hopefully when Isabelle isn't looking, I don't want to turn this in to a big scene. I'll have some people come pick up my stuff from the house." I replied as I finish my letter. I folded it up and put it inside the envelope that was laying next to me."It'll be sad to see you go." She answered sadly, "But you might want to hurry, there is going to be a snowstorm tonight!" I sealed the envelope, and grabbed my coat."You make it sound like you really want me to leave." I countered. She waved it off,"I could never want that! You have to be my main bridesmaid when I marry Zell!" We both laughed has we headed down the stairs, I quickly slid on my boots. We walked to town hall in silence, I quietly opened the door and saw Isabelle sleeping in her chair. I put the letter into the box where she kept mail and crept back outside. "The wind is really starting to pick up." Soleil began, as we walked away from the building. "I hope the weather people got the report messed up and it's just going to be windy today." She finished when we were over the stone bridge. "Well, when your ready to leave make sure to stop by. I want to see you off." Soleil said somewhat loudly over the wind. "Will do." And I gave her a thumbs up, then entered my house. 

At the Cafe Soleil had a hard time keeping quiet, she shifted around on the stool. 
"You look like your about to burst." Brewster commented cleaning a coffee cup. 
"Oh man, I'm about too! It's hard keeping secrets!" She squeaked, spinning around on her stool. Soleil looked around the Cafe, the only other person that was there with them was someone at the nearby table."Brewster I need to you to keep quiet about this, I was told not to spill the beans but I can't hold it in!" Soleil said a little to loudly. Brewster nodded, "Well, O'hare kissed Sylvia. Curt got upset and now she is leaving town!" Soleil said so quickly Brewster had a hard time understanding what she had said. Brewster shrugged as the door to the Cafe closed, Soleil turned to see the empty chair at the nearby table. "Oh no..." Now realizing who had been sitting there.

I finished putting some of my clothes into the suit case, the rest of the stuff can wait till later. I quickly checked the weather, it was snowing out and the wind was still howling. I grabbed my ticket and house keys, I heard the door downstairs open then close. And someone came up the steps, Curt came stomping into the room walking right up to me."I heard you're moving away." He grumbled, looking rather displeased. "But... You can't go." I was surprised, "Why not?" I asked. "Be-because you... Mean a lot to me." A smile appeared on my face,"Could you say that again for me?" I asked rocking on my heels. Curt sighed, "You mean a lot to me." He muttered. I giggled, "Little louder. I urged him. "You mean a lot to me!" He said very fast, which was good enough for me. I hugged him, and he rested his chin on my head."So you'll stay?" He asked worried, I looked up into his eyes."I guess I am." And for that moment when he leaned down and kissed me, everything was perfect.


----------



## Dandie (Sep 28, 2013)

XD

I could write for a long time if I had enough time.


----------



## Blues (Sep 28, 2013)

Melody said:


> XD
> 
> I could write for a long time if I had enough time.



Same here. Unfortunately, I barely am staying on top of other things as it is. I've had no time for writing lately.


----------



## Blues (Sep 28, 2013)

Everyone, don't forget to get your entries in! I won't be posting any tomorrow, but feel free to send them to me anyway!


----------



## Solid (Sep 28, 2013)

Hmm, do we write the stories, and then PM them to you?


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 29, 2013)

Solid said:


> Hmm, do we write the stories, and then PM them to you?



Yes, you PM them to all four judges (Blues, Touko, Kippla and myself), then Blues will add it to the thread.


----------



## Blues (Sep 30, 2013)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> Yes, you PM them to all four judges (Blues, Touko, Kippla and myself), then Blues will add it to the thread.



Thanks for answering that for me, as I wasn't able to. (Obviously. Sometimes I rock at obvious statements.)

Hey everyone! The contest ends *tomorrow at 10am!* Don't forget to get your stuff in!


----------



## Dandie (Sep 30, 2013)

gasp!
That went by fast. >.<


----------



## Blues (Sep 30, 2013)

Melody said:


> gasp!
> That went by fast. >.<



Tell me about it. I wish we could go this fast when waiting for games to come out.


----------



## Dandie (Sep 30, 2013)

Yeah. 
When you want time to go fast, it goes slow.
When you want time to go slow, it goes fast.


----------



## Blues (Sep 30, 2013)

Melody said:


> Yeah.
> When you want time to go fast, it goes slow.
> When you want time to go slow, it goes fast.



Pretty much.


----------



## Dandie (Sep 30, 2013)

When I went to my school dance last Friday, I started to get bored after an hour. It wasn't going to end until 2 more hours, and every minute felt like an hour. -_-


----------



## Blues (Sep 30, 2013)

Melody said:


> When I went to my school dance last Friday, I started to get bored after an hour. It wasn't going to end until 2 more hours, and every minute felt like an hour. -_-



Ah ha ha, yeah. I know that. Dang it, hurry up time! I want Pokemon X and Y!


----------



## Dandie (Sep 30, 2013)

Me too! Tick tock tick tock...1 day later...IT'S BEEN A MILLION YEARS! Oh, wait. It's only been a day.


----------



## Blues (Sep 30, 2013)

Melody said:


> Me too! Tick tock tick tock...1 day later...IT'S BEEN A MILLION YEARS! Oh, wait. It's only been a day.



Pretty much this, yeah. Though I fluctuate between, "Man, it's SO FAR AWAY!" and, "Dang, it's really close!"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 30, 2013)

Melody said:


> When I went to my school dance last Friday, I started to get bored after an hour. It wasn't going to end until 2 more hours, and every minute felt like an hour. -_-



You just basically described my French lessons at school...


----------



## Blues (Sep 30, 2013)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> You just basically described my French lessons at school...



Man, I had a Latin teacher that said if you wanted to speak French, hold your nose and slur consonants together.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 30, 2013)

Blues said:


> Man, I had a Latin teacher that said if you wanted to speak French, hold your nose and slur consonants together.



Haha
I wouldn't mind french so much if i had a better teacher...
He's Irish, but tries to speak with  a french accent in the lesson, so he's incredibly hard to understand


----------



## Blues (Sep 30, 2013)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> Haha
> I wouldn't mind french so much if i had a better teacher...
> He's Irish, but tries to speak with  a french accent in the lesson, so he's incredibly hard to understand



That just sounds like a recipe for disaster.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 30, 2013)

Blues said:


> That just sounds like a recipe for disaster.



He's better than our old teacher, who was a tiny french woman who had an extremely high pitched voice, who was even harder to understand even though she was actually french...
shouldn't we be talking about the competition here, not french teachers?


----------



## Dandie (Sep 30, 2013)

lol, yeah.


----------



## Blues (Sep 30, 2013)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> He's better than our old teacher, who was a tiny french woman who had an extremely high pitched voice, who was even harder to understand even though she was actually french...
> shouldn't we be talking about the competition here, not french teachers?



Nah, not necessarily. We have until tomorrow at 10am my time. ; )

Man, I'm loving this essay I'm writing, though.


----------



## Blues (Sep 30, 2013)

Hey everyone, we're almost at the deadline! Tomorrow, 10 AM Mountain Standard Time, the contest closes! Get your entries in!


----------



## in-a-pickle (Oct 1, 2013)

Just barely made the deadline! All finished c:


----------



## Nyanako (Oct 1, 2013)

I sent in a PM to the judges with a story I wrote for this. I hope it's ok I joined in so late; I only learned about this contest very recently. ^^"


----------



## Silversea (Oct 1, 2013)

Good luck to all participants ^^.


----------



## Blues (Oct 1, 2013)

Nyanako said:


> I sent in a PM to the judges with a story I wrote for this. I hope it's ok I joined in so late; I only learned about this contest very recently. ^^"



It's no problem! I received your entry, and I'll be posting it shortly!

Less than an hour left! Any last minute entries must be turned in right away!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Spoiler: in-a-pickle's "The Colony"






Spoiler: Chapter 1



He awoke to the bright lights of The Colony’s lamps shining down on his sealed shut eyelids.

The alarms were sounding. The same cacophony of noise that woke everyone every morning at 5:30 a.m, sharp. Today, as always, they would gather in the commons of the city to receive breakfast and use the communal bathrooms to prepare themselves for the day ahead. 
He shook himself from the bed, the lump mattress paid no sympathy to his aching body. The Colony was not generous. 
He walked over to a seat at the long table, where fellow Emissaries were talking and discussing political matters of no importance. Today’s breakfast was hash served with ground vegetables. The meals had to be mass produced, so often Emissaries health was not brought into question.
Of course, the duties in Hybrid Surveillance Units (Villages to the inhabitants) were filled with small luxuries they needed to add to the facade, the illusion. Without them, his job could never work. 

He dumped my tray in the recycling chamber and filed off to the division line. His clothes needed to be scanned for infection and virus, so he stepped through the large gate. Security promptly stopped him. Dang, he thought to himself, I forgot. 
“Excuse me,” the security guard inclined, “Your pockets, sir.”
“Hmm? Oh yes, of course,” he said, reaching down and feeling inside what was inevitably there. 
“Smuggling fruit?”, the guard looked up at me and stared me down, “Sir, an act of disobedience like this could result in severe punishment. Work Record Card please…”
He pulled it out. A WRC recorded your performance of the day’s work, if you performed positively, then you received your stamp, if not, a warning, or something worse. 
“Hmm...appears you have a fairly positive record. However, another mistake and this will be reported.”
He nodded. The fruit was simply a snack he had brought home, but colony procedures did not allow anything from the outside, especially food. He was on good terms with the guard, but another day would surely be punished. He tucked his card away in a pocket and exited the scanning room, out into the train depot. The roar and clatter of rails greeted his ears. Hundreds of emissaries boarded the lined up trains in front of him, his own train in Sector B.

He was T. R. Abrams, Abe for short, Emissary 511 of the Human Containment Colony. 

~~~

Abe walked on to the glistening, silver train that beckoned to him from a few yards away. The conductor, a stout man with a large overcoat, yelled to the Emissaries taking too much time fiddling around with papers and documents, one woman tripped and proceeded to cause a domino effect in a line for another train. 
Abe halted, and showed his WRC to the conductor in front of the train. 

The conductor shook his head in approval, “All good, I’m guessing? You’ve been one of the few not to postpone the trip.”
“No problem, sir.”, Abe muttered. 
Abe walked up the steps and sat down a few rows back in the first compartment of the train. A grinding scream, and then the clatter of wheels greeted his ears- the train was off.
The time for arrival for his Unit was only 1 hours and 45 minutes. He looked over to his friend, Elizabeth, she had just taken a seat beside him. She was classified as Emissary 513. 
“Greetings, Abe, fine morning isn’t it.”
“Yeah, Liz, it’s good, as usual.” (The weather discussions in the Colony was pointless, the entire biosphere was controlled by the Colony itself, to provide security for the Hybrids.
“I thought it was extra-pleasant. Now, tell me about your small accident in the division line, I heard from Emissary 506 that something occurred with a guard.” 
“Oh, that. It was really nothing, I just...got caught, smuggling an apple.” 
Elizabeth gasped, “S-smuggling? Dang, Abe, you’ve got to be more careful. I’m sure this disobedience runs in your family. I recall a time when your father was still alive and he accepted a gift from one of them, took it home even. He served 5 days in the containment center.” 
Abe was aware of this. His father’s early death was only a cause of the Colonies interference. 
“Yes. He was...fine though.”
“Ha, I’ve heard horror, just absolute horror, stories from inside there, Abe. If I ever disobeyed procedure, why.-”
Elizabeth seemed to be at a loss for words. The train trip continued in silence. 

~~~

Now arriving, Hybrid Surveillance Unit, Sector B, Division 5. Emissaries 510, 511, 512, and 513 please exit here. 

The intercom mumbled it’s usual monotonous drone, Abe and Elizabeth proceeded to exit the landing pad on the train. 
“Come, Abe, you seem rather slow today,” Elizabeth scolded.”
Abe walked out and they entered the train station together for the HSU B-5.

Joy Cove for short.





Spoiler: Chapter 2



Abe and Elizabeth parted ways, she would be going down to tend to business matters in the Town hall
“See you tonight, Abe, best of luck in work.”
“You too, Liz.” 
“And don’t, listen closely, don’t do ANY-thing...out of line. I wouldn’t hesitate you know. To report you that is.”
Abe chuckled, while Elizabeth had warned in a humorous way, her threat’s were everything but fake. Friends were nothing but disposable items, besides, he only knew her because they were partnered in Joy Cove. 
Abe walked down the path, the Hybrid’s were still asleep, today he was assigned with gardening and digging up trash. All male Emissaries had to do the dirty work, occasionally he envied Elizabeth for her daintier activities. He walked over to his large tent he called home, a shack really. Work always lasted from Monday to Friday, and despite spending most of his time here, Abe had never upgraded to a larger home, despite the Hybrid’s receiving “jobs”, the real control of housing lay in the hands of the Colony. Your house depended on your social status and family background, since his father had been terminated, a tent was what he inherited.
Fauna walked up to him.
“Hello, Abe! I haven’t seen much of you around lately. Would you like to trade?
“Sure, Fauna, what do you want?”
“I’ve my eye on that 8-Ball shirt of yours, it’s quite stylish, how about 347 bells?”
“Of course, take it.”
It didn’t matter really what Fauna wanted. Tomorrow was her shipment date. She would move away from town, to the Colony permanently. 
“You know, I just so excited to move, I’m going to miss all my neighbor’s here in Joy Cove though.”
“Yes, I can imagine. Goodbye, Fauna.”
“Goodbye Abe!”
He walked away, and proceeded down the road to the deteriorating jungle gym seated in a small park. Joy Cove was incredibly run down, one of the downsides to having an older Unit.
The rest of the day Abe spent picking weeds.

~~~

Abe arrived the next day, Elizabeth was out sick, so she was granted her one leave for the month. He would have to cover her duties. 
He walked down to the Town Hall, the residents had voted to make the exterior a sickenly ugly modern shape, and due to Hybrid Code, Elizabeth had abided and worked with Emissary 510, Paul Greenwater, to make it happen. He hated it. To transfer out of Joy Cove would be a dream, but as Elizabeth always said, dreams weren’t reality.
He encountered Isabelle inside. “Isabelle” was simply a generic term for the Androids used as computers for information on the town. You had to process everything you did through Isabelle so the Colony could check to make sure you were doing your job. Abe marked himself Present in the attendance column for work in Isabelle’s hidden touch screen head. He never liked to do this, it was disturbing to look at her robotic, gleaming eyes. Yet she was necessary to keep the illusion of the town’s safety for the Hybrids. 
He stepped behind and sat on the motion-sensored seat in the Town Hall’s desk. Isabelle’s computerized voice welcomed him.
“Welcome, Emissary 511, Theodore Richard Abrams. How may I be of service?”
“Please file Hybrid Fauna’s name under Shipped. I must check on her house today.”
“Excellent. Anything else?”
“No that’s fine.”
Abe exited the Town Hall, he looked around the woodsy patch of land, Fauna’s house was a few hills upward across the stream. He crossed the bridge, he could see the tubes of water filtering the “river”, which was simply a massive water-works system. All for the illusion, Abe though. 
He finally arrived at the place where Fauna’s house was. A deadbolt was locked on the door. Attached a note from the Colony:
“Dear Emissary 511, Fauna has been relocated. Her house will be demolished by our team tomorrow at 6 A.M. Please confirm this with Isabelle.”
-The Official Sector B Colony Headquarters

He stuffed the note in his pocket, and turned away, he bumped into Maple without looking.
“Oh dear, Maple, I’m very sorry.”
“Quite alright! Did you hear about Rosie and Lopez, they seem to have a fine friendship.”
“No, I haven’t, you’ll have to tell me more.”
“Of course! See you soon, Sweet-A!”
Dang he hated that nick-name.





Spoiler: Chapter 3



Abe proceeded to make his way down to the Town Hall. Isabelle was shut off, she seemed to have technological issues lately, being one of the oldest models of Secretary Androids. He pressed the on button located on her side. 
“Welcome, Emissary 511, Theodore Richard Abrams. How may I be of service?”
“Please confirm Hybrid Fauna’s departure.”
“Excellent. Anything else?”
“No.”
Isabelle beeped and her eyes glowed blue. It meant she had just received a message directly from the Colony for Abe. 
“The Colony wishes to contact you, Emissary 511.”
“I accept their request.”
“Excellent, inputting message….”
The speaker opened from Isabelle’s mouth, a woman’s voice sounded.
“Dear Emissary 511, we must inform you of an additional assignment. Please locate the Villager Cally. She must be shipped immediately.”
Abe was shocked, rarely did the Colony add assignments unless they were vital.
“May I ask why?” Abe responded. 
The microphone took a few seconds to process his message. The voice spat back.
“The Hybrid in question has received letters from an outsider. Repeat, the Hybrid has received letters from an outsider.”
Dang, the things that might happen to whoever did this. But, a job was a job.
“Alright, thanks.”
The microphone proceeded back into Isabelle’s mouth. She asked again,”
“Anything else, Emissary 511?”
“No that’ll be all.”
“Excellent.”

~~~

Abe checked his map, he could locate Cally by reading her chip implanted in the arm. She was on the beach by the waterfall. Assignments given at the end of the day by the Colony had to be completed immediately, he rushed as fast as he could.
Sure enough, Cally was seated on a palmtree stump, deep in thought. In her hands she held a variety of letters. 
“Hello, Cally, you must come with me immediately. 
“Oh dear, what is it?”
“You are moving, remember? You must leave today.”
“Hmm...I don’t recall ever wanting to move. I hope my neighbors aren’t tired of me!”
“No, Cally, you did want to move.” He felt guilty, lying was not his strong suit. “You’ve been planning since a month ago. You must have lost track of time. 
“Silly me, I must of. Hahahahaha!”
“Yes, yes, this is all very funny,” he assured her, “Now come, we have to board the train immediately.”
“Wait, Abe, may I take my letters?”
“No Cally, shipments- I mean moving require you leave everything behind.” 
“They’re from my sister, Margaret, she’s telling me all sorts of fanciful tales of the place she’s found home, it’s nothing like Joy Cove.”
Suddenly Abe understood the Colonies assignment. Cally was a threat, a liability. Some Hybrids, her sister apparently, had contacted her. If a Hybrid knew of the Colonies plans and the entire scheme, the world they had built to protect would come crashing down.” 
“No, I will take them. You can have them again later.”
“Well that’s alright! Just keep them safe OK…”
Abe detected sadness in Callie's voice, it was unlike a Hybrid to be gloomy. He grasped her hand anyhow and led her through the town to the station.





Spoiler: Chapter 4



A dark train car awaited them. Tall men in dark suits appeared from inside the black abyss the train car was. Cally murmured.
“Abe, I’m frightened.”
“Nothing to worry about Cally, everyone who moves take’s a train.”
That part was true. However Abe knew no train like this had ever come, or even had he seen for that matter. 
“Come now, Cally, we have to go.”
“Yes...y-yes of course.” Cally gripped his hand tighter, her small pink bracelet cutting into his arm. Perhaps the small squirrells hands made him feel a sense of security as well.
The authorities directed Abe to a seat on the far side of the compartment. Cally was quickly escorted to a guard, and a man in a white coat. He inserted a syringe in her arm. Cally fell asleep. 
Abe frowned. Something upset him, but he wasn’t sure. Emotionless...that was the key for his work.
An intercom mumbled.
“Passengers, please pay attention to Colony procedures. Any liabilities to affect you must be purged. Please pay attention. 
As you all know, the human race is in deep peril. The massive pandemic that infected and killed the majority of our population 74 years ago in 2312 is still prevalent today. The animals that were infected in those violent years mutated into the Hybrid creature’s we are responsible for today. They are as intelligent as us, they have our brain power, they have our technology through the small revolting pods that exist outside the Colony and our control. What they do not have is our cunning, our ruthlessness, our force. The Colony is the only hope for humanity. To maintain the captured Hybrid’s and artificially please them is our only job. Each day we limit our threat and the power of the Colony grows. The Emissaries are our saviors and the branches of our power. To undertake this job is your biggest duty. To pledge yourself to the Colony is the one absolute valuable thing you can devote yourself to. To free ourselves of the Hybrid species and eliminate our threat’s to create a better world, is our final goal. Together, this future is a possibility. Trust in the Colony., or trust in nothing. 

The words rang throughout Abe’s mind. He had only heard that message once before as a small child. 
He glanced back, and noticed Cally was gone. Only two stoic guards stood behind him guarding the door of the compartment. Their faces held no emotion.
“Where is the Hybrid?” Paul stammered.
“She has been given a new home. All Hybrid’s are relocated to productive training camps in the Colony after leaving Units.”
“How? We haven’t left the train?”
“Wrong, you were given a serum after the Colony message. You fell asleep for a few hours. 
“Are we almost to the Colony Center?”
“Almost.”, muttered the guard. 

~~~

Abe stepped out of the dark black compartment. A sole guard followed him.
“Thank you for escorting me.”
The guard did not respond.
“You must leave, Emissaries are not allowed on this train usually.”
“Yes, I’ll be going.”
Abe paused a second. The guard seemed rather nervous for a simply goodbye. Suddenly, he felt his pockets. Cally’s letters were missing. If the guard found that he had kept them on the train, no telling the consequences. He had to retrieve and hide them. 
He glanced at the guard, he was still waiting impatiently for him to leave.”
“I have to check back in the train, I think I left my watch.”
“Very well, you have five minutes. If you’re not out by then, I must report you.”
“Fine, thank you.”
Abe rushed back up the steps and opened the door. He glanced around the room, back to his seat. No letters. He turned to the back of the compartment and spotted them in the same place Cally was injected. The door must have blown them farther down the hallway. He picked up the letters when his head banged against a doorway, a soft click opened it up.
“Dang, what the heck…”
He pushed against the glassy surface, it was tinted so you couldn't see inside. One of the letters slipped under the doorway when a slight breeze pushed it away. 
He entered the room quietly, no one was inside. It appeared to be a hospital or medical room, large murky tanks lined the wall, odd for train compartment. They were sealed, like aquariums, and had a slight glow to them.

Abe paused, his stomach had given a lurch. Cally’s bracelet lay on the floor, ripped apart. Abe walked over to the tank. He looked down and proceeded to hold in vomit.

Cally, her eyes black and soulless, floating in glowing liquid. The inscription, handwritten, read:

“Hybrid Surveillance Unit, Sector B, Division 5
Species: Squirrel
Name: Cally
Status: Terminated.”

He felt a large blow to his head. Blackness surrounded Abe like a nightmarish abyss.


----------



## Blues (Oct 1, 2013)

Two minutes...

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hey, the contest is over!


----------



## Dandie (Oct 1, 2013)

Woohoo!


----------



## ChibiSylph (Oct 1, 2013)

Good Luck to all da peeps dat entered!!


----------



## Nyanako (Oct 1, 2013)

Good luck, everyone! ^^


----------



## Blues (Oct 1, 2013)

Judging is currently taking place! I hope that we'll be able to announce the results by Thursday!


----------



## ChibiSylph (Oct 2, 2013)

Blues said:


> Judging is currently taking place! I hope that we'll be able to announce the results by Thursday!



Must be pretty hard to choose


----------



## Dandie (Oct 2, 2013)

Imma gonna win! Mwahaha. I will brainwash the judges! ~(o.o)~


----------



## Silversea (Oct 2, 2013)

Melody said:


> Imma gonna win! Mwahaha. I will brainwash the judges! ~(o.o)~



Nevarrrrr


----------



## Blues (Oct 2, 2013)

ChibiSylph said:


> Must be pretty hard to choose



Yup! We're almost done... Just waiting on something...


----------



## ChibiSylph (Oct 2, 2013)

Melody said:


> Imma gonna win! Mwahaha. I will brainwash the judges! ~(o.o)~



Over my dead pony! Wait... No. Over my dead body!


----------



## Blues (Oct 2, 2013)

Melody said:


> Imma gonna win! Mwahaha. I will brainwash the judges! ~(o.o)~



Brainwashing the judges results in an automatic loss.


----------



## Silversea (Oct 2, 2013)

That's why you brainwash the judges so they don't know they have been brainwashed.


----------



## Blues (Oct 2, 2013)

Silversea said:


> That's why you brainwash the judges so they don't know they have been brainwashed.



Nope, sorry. Brainwashing doesn't work on folks with glasses.


----------



## Dandie (Oct 2, 2013)

Silversea said:


> That's why you brainwash the judges so they don't know they have been brainwashed.



An ongoing cycle of brainwashingness.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Oct 2, 2013)

Blues said:


> Nope, sorry. Brainwashing doesn't work on folks with glasses.



The power of glasses, which is why I'm glad I wear glasses.

The I've just casted in my votes to Blues for my fav stories, you'll have the results soon enough!


----------



## Blues (Oct 2, 2013)

Kippla said:


> The power of glasses, which is why I'm glad I wear glasses.
> 
> The I've just casted in my votes to Blues for my fav stories, you'll have the results soon enough!



I hope to get the results out by tomorrow night! We're currently trying to break a tie.

Yes! The power of glasses!


----------



## Dandie (Oct 2, 2013)

YAY!
I wonder who will win...
ME.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Oct 2, 2013)

Can't say nothing. Sorry.


----------



## BellGreen (Oct 2, 2013)

Kippla said:


> Can't say nothing. Sorry.



That was a double negative so you're saying "Can say something"


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Oct 2, 2013)

Let me rephrase.

Can't say anything. Sorry. It's confidential.


----------



## Nyanako (Oct 2, 2013)

Did my submission ever get posted on this thread? I'm just curious, since it seems not to have. ^^"


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Oct 2, 2013)

Don't worry, we got your submission.


----------



## Blues (Oct 2, 2013)

Nyanako said:


> Did my submission ever get posted on this thread? I'm just curious, since it seems not to have. ^^"



I did post it, but as we got more stories, I had to make more posts! It's right HERE.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Judging Update: We ran into matters that require a little more time. These matters, which I will not speak of, have necessitated a lengthening of the judging process. As I said earlier, I hope to get the results to you all by tomorrow night!


----------



## Nyanako (Oct 2, 2013)

Blues said:


> I did post it, but as we got more stories, I had to make more posts! It's right HERE.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Judging Update: We ran into matters that require a little more time. These matters, which I will not speak of, have necessitated a lengthening of the judging process. As I said earlier, I hope to get the results to you all by tomorrow night!



Ah, alright. Thank you for linking me to it!


----------



## Blues (Oct 2, 2013)

Nyanako said:


> Ah, alright. Thank you for linking me to it!



No problem! I understand how things get lost in the mess.


----------



## ChibiSylph (Oct 2, 2013)

Blues said:


> Judging Update: _We ran into matters that require a little more time._ These matters, which I will not speak of, have necessitated a lengthening of the judging process. As I said earlier, I hope to get the results to you all by tomorrow night!


That sounds scary o.o


----------



## Blues (Oct 2, 2013)

ChibiSylph said:


> That sounds scary o.o



Haha, nothing like that! We simply have to figure out a tie. That's it.


----------



## BellGreen (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm itching to know the winners!  I just really want a free write contest soon


----------



## in-a-pickle (Oct 2, 2013)

OoooOOOooooOoo the anticipation is killing me...


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Oct 2, 2013)

BellBringerGreen said:


> I'm itching to know the winners!  I just really want a free write contest soon



I'll make one after this is finished. ;D


----------



## Blues (Oct 2, 2013)

Hello everyone! The judging has finally been finished! Please direct your attention to the first post for everything I have to say.


----------



## Silversea (Oct 2, 2013)

Congratulations to the winners! This was a fun contest, I hope more will appear in the future.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Oct 2, 2013)

Oh my....this is incredible of you guys! Thanks so much for enjoying my writing, it's really an honor to have won this contest, especially with so many other talented writer's out there who I personally thought had really well-done stories. 

*sniffs a tear*


----------



## Touko (Oct 2, 2013)

Congratulations to all that participated and to the winners c: Your stories were very fun to read in my spare time!


----------



## Silversea (Oct 3, 2013)

PS: The best way to improve our writing would be to hear the criticism. I've never had criticism on my writing so I have no idea what direction to go Re: improving it.


----------



## Blues (Oct 3, 2013)

Silversea said:


> PS: The best way to improve our writing would be to hear the criticism. I've never had criticism on my writing so I have no idea what direction to go Re: improving it.



Ah, good idea! Anyone who would like some constructive criticism,  PM me and I'll happily help!


----------



## StarMayor (Oct 3, 2013)

I just want to say well done to the winners to the contest; you did awesomely!


----------



## ChibiSylph (Oct 3, 2013)

Thx Everyone! Means a lot to me! Looking forward to that poem xD


----------



## Link32 (Oct 3, 2013)

Wow honorable mention, that means alot! Thanks for the kind words Blues and your continued support! Everyone else did a great job too especially in-a-pickle. I knew from the moment that I read his he'd take 1st place! Great job everybody!


----------



## ChibiSylph (Oct 3, 2013)

Tho I was never going to move Curt out to make room for O'hare, Curt is one of my forever staying ppl.
(I had Alfouso or however it's spelled, move out to make room) I was just deciding which I loved the most and give most of my attention too.


----------



## Blues (Oct 3, 2013)

ChibiSylph said:


> Tho I was never going to move Curt out to make room for O'hare, Curt is one of my forever staying ppl.
> (I had Alfouso or however it's spelled, move out to make room) I was just deciding which I loved the most and give most of my attention too.



Ah, okay. I got rid of the PM, so I wasn't sure! Thanks for clearing that up!


----------

